# [OT]Suse futura regina dei desktop?

## Gaap

Premettendo che amo gentoo e non la mollerò, ma ultimamente tra le distro desktop più affermate sembra proprio che Suse e la Novell daranno del filo da torcere a Bill.. no?

Da questo punto di vista, mi sembra la più promettente a dare concorenza a sistemi desktop come MacOsX e Windown.. certo per l'utente esperto magari è un po' fin troppo facile da usare e non rende al 100% l'idea di essere su un sistema linux ma, a mio parere, è forse l'unica che puo' competere ad alti livelli di mercato no?

Eventualmente anche mandriva potrebbe combinare qualcosa, ma dopo l'ultimo licenziamento del suo creatore penso proprio che molte cose cambieranno, e non so' se questa cosa è positiva o negativa..

----------

## mambro

A occhio mi pare si stia diffonendo di più ubuntu anche per il fatto che di base è una debian quindi è più facile metterci le mani per gli utenti un po' più esperti.. cmq non ho numeri per provare questo.

----------

## Cazzantonio

secondo me il futuro dei desktop è ubuntu... su questo c'è poco da discutere...

E' più semplice di windows e creata su base debian... unisce il meglio di due mondi consegnando all'utente un sistema perfettamente funzionante in modo trasparente ed efficiente

----------

## Luca89

Sono d'accordo con mambro, ubuntu si sta diffondendo a macchia d'olio, ho visto anche ex-debianisti migrare a ubuntu, probabilmente stanchi di usare gnome-0.0.0.1-alpha e kernel 0.0.0.0.1-pre14.

----------

## Apetrini

Quoto tutti quelli che dicono Ubuntu.

In fondo non importa quale distro si afferma, basta che si affermi linux cosi magari vediamo piu software portato a.

----------

## federico

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> Quoto tutti quelli che dicono Ubuntu.
> 
> In fondo non importa quale distro si afferma, basta che si affermi linux cosi magari vediamo piu software portato a.

 

Gia', l'importante e' avere tanto software e molto supporto hardware  :Smile: 

----------

## Gaap

Vero, ma ubuntu non è forse ancora troppo giovane? forse necessita ancora di tutti quei tool targati Yast che sono di una semplicità di utilizzo estrema.. non ci metterei troppo la mano sul fuoco su una eventuale crescita esagerata di ubuntu, anche se ovviamente me lo auguro.. poi come approccio ad un utente sconsiglierei le .deb based.. no? per natura mi sono sempre risultate più difficili da utilizzare rispetto ad altre .rpm .. redhat in primis.. certo che a linux manca la publicità..  :Very Happy:  servirebbe anche a noi una di quelle fiqe come quelle della microsoft..  :Smile:  che ti spappolano il cervello con gli elefantini che volano e si trasformano in fiori   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  ...

----------

## misterwine

 *Quote:*   

> In fondo non importa quale distro si afferma, basta che si affermi linux cosi magari vediamo piu software portato a

 

quoto

----------

## mrfree

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

> In fondo non importa quale distro si afferma, basta che si affermi linux cosi magari vediamo piu software portato a.

 

Quoto ma con una piccola ed importante patch IMHO

```
-affermi linux

+affermi il free software (o FLOSS)
```

 :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

tutti a parlar male di rpm... Io non mi son mai trovato male, li ho sempre usati e francamente i vari problemi di dipendenze incrociati li ho risolti come da prassi, dando in pasto entrambi gli rpm da linea di comando con l'opzione aggiorna. Per le gioie dei deb pregasi legger qui

Tralasciando queste velleità di formato, io credo che se una distro ha i numeri per affermarsi questa sia suse. Hanno developer dei maggiori prodotti OSS [kde e gnome giusto per dirne alcun, senzacontare che XGL l'han fatto loro (tralasciamo il fatto che non sia stata proprio open la scrittura) per non parlar dei kernel hacker che vi lavorano], hanno contratti e contatti e possono installare e supportare direttamente SW proprietario, in ambito server sono una delle 2 certificazioni vendor + riconosciute (se un admin usa suse e deve decidere che desktop usare, secondo voi si mette a cambiar distro?) [LPI purtroppo non è così quotata] , kde e/o gnome nativamente supportati entrambi, offrono libertà di scelta per i SW nativamente [niente obbligo di repository extra o robe strane per avere altro SW, anche se nulla vi vieta di usar i repository dei devel suse con gustose novità], offrono una versione del proprio prodotto specifica per gli uffici mentre opensuse e la suse ufficiale vengono rilasciate a ritmi costanti [altro che i 18 mesi di redhat]

Come carte da giocare direi che ne hanno.

RH ha abbandonato il campo concentrandosi sull'ambito business e lasciando agli utenti comuni fedora senza supporto diretta della casamadre, a differenza di suse.

Mandriva ha poca pubblicità e troppe beghe e scarsi rilasci, ormai yast fa le scarpe a tutti i wizard mandriviani e cmq ci son in giro distro ancora più semplici di lei [xandros & co]

ubuntu manca di uno standard commerciale anche se tra gli utenti desktop sta prendendo molto piede... sarà per la mancanza di domande in fase di installazione a prova d nonna abelarda?   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:  Con i tempi debianici con cui si muovono ora che l'idea di creare uno standard tea tutte le distro debian based prenderà forma probabilmente M$ avrà rilasciato il successore di vista.

that's all folks

----------

## Scen

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Per le gioie dei deb pregasi legger qui

 

Mi sto ancora ca**ndo addosso dalle risate   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ( e confermo un pò delle vicissitudini elencate nella pagina, avendole vissute in prima persona!  :Shocked:   )

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> come approccio ad un utente sconsiglierei le .deb based.. no? per natura mi sono sempre risultate più difficili da utilizzare rispetto ad altre .rpm .. redhat in primis.. 

 

Non mi pare... ubuntu fa tutto da sola e ti consegna un sistema perfettamente truzzo (con truzzate tipo hal e altre cose simili che non sopporto) e funzionante al 100%... ora come ora è in assoluto la più semplice da installare e non devi configurare assolutamente niente

----------

## ercoppa

Io ho iniziato con suse la mia esperienza di gnu/linux e devo dire che piùpassa il tempo più ogni release mi fa più schifo, invece sono rimasto molto colpito da ubuntu molto ben fatta. Gentoo rimane la migliore per quello che devo fare io (cioè tutto e nulla), ma se dovessi scegliere una distro pacchetizzata senza dubbio ubuntu.

----------

## Gaap

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Gaap wrote:*   come approccio ad un utente sconsiglierei le .deb based.. no? per natura mi sono sempre risultate più difficili da utilizzare rispetto ad altre .rpm .. redhat in primis..  
> 
> Non mi pare... ubuntu fa tutto da sola e ti consegna un sistema perfettamente truzzo (con truzzate tipo hal e altre cose simili che non sopporto) e funzionante al 100%... ora come ora è in assoluto la più semplice da installare

 

Beh sul fatto che l'installazione di ubuntu sia più semplice, non ci conterei molto.. quel funzionante al 100% poi non l'ho proprio capito.. vorresti dire che suse a fine installazione non funziona? 

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> non devi configurare assolutamente niente

 

questo è assolutamente falso e generico.. Yast ha decisamente è senza dubbio, il tool di installazione più completo e sviluppato al mondo (e penso di non esagerare, contradditemi..) che vede dalla sua parte, addirittura, un eventuale installazione da utente inesperto e una da "esperto".. (con Yast con un clck hai l'accellerazione 3d con il supporto alla scheda video al top, con ubuntu, a quanto mi ricordo, ci sono le solite magagne che vedo anche qua' sul forum..

----------

## Gaap

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Io ho iniziato con suse la mia esperienza di gnu/linux e devo dire che piùpassa il tempo più ogni release mi fa più schifo, invece sono rimasto molto colpito da ubuntu molto ben fatta. Gentoo rimane la migliore per quello che devo fare io (cioè tutto e nulla), ma se dovessi scegliere una distro pacchetizzata senza dubbio ubuntu.

 

Scusa. ma questa mi sembra la classica frase da bar: "non ci sono più i giovani di una volta.."

L'informatica avanza e suse, dal canto suo, cerca di starne al passo con rilasci veloci e nuove chicche per i propri utenti.. certo, piace di più un sistema dove sai cosa c'è dentro, ma vallo a spiegare all'utente medio..

----------

## Ic3M4n

le ho provate entrambe, anzi... sono passato a linux con una suse 9.2 ho messo ubuntu un'annetto fa per vedere com'era e perchÃ¨ tutti ne parlavano. alla fine secondo me Ã¨ solo una moda come prima lo Ã¨ stato per un po' di tempo mandrake. in ogni caso ho avuto una bruttissima impressione di ubuntu, ha le cose configurate standard, se vuoi qualcosa di piÃ¹ Ã¨ un macello. lo stesso vale per suse che ho lasciato quasi per le stesse ragioni finendo qui. perÃ² tra le due preferisco ancora suse. la mia ragazza l'ha usata fino a quando non ha voluto vedere un dvd. in quel momento ho preferito metterle gentoo che stare a bestemmiare con yast per installargli i decss e compagnia bella, se uno vuole un  qualcosa di pronto perÃ² Ã¨ spettacolare, un'integrazione della madonna.

altre cose su ubuntu... odio sudo e quindi odio dover inserire ogni tre per due la mia password, una perdita di tempo della madonna. Ã¨ stata la seconda cosa che ho fatto dopo aver cercato di farle leggere degli mp3 senza riuscirci.

----------

## mambro

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> 
> 
> altre cose su ubuntu... odio sudo e quindi odio dover inserire ogni tre per due la mia password, una perdita di tempo della madonna. Ã¨ stata la seconda cosa che ho fatto dopo aver cercato di farle leggere degli mp3 senza riuscirci.

 

fai

```

sudo bash

```

ed hai una console coi privilegi di root.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> le ho provate entrambe, anzi... sono passato a linux con una suse 9.2 ho messo ubuntu un'annetto fa per vedere com'era e perchÃ¨ tutti ne parlavano. alla fine secondo me Ã¨ solo una moda come prima lo Ã¨ stato per un po' di tempo mandrake. in ogni caso ho avuto una bruttissima impressione di ubuntu, ha le cose configurate standard, se vuoi qualcosa di piÃ¹ Ã¨ un macello. lo stesso vale per suse che ho lasciato quasi per le stesse ragioni finendo qui. perÃ² tra le due preferisco ancora suse. la mia ragazza l'ha usata fino a quando non ha voluto vedere un dvd. in quel momento ho preferito metterle gentoo che stare a bestemmiare con yast per installargli i decss e compagnia bella, se uno vuole un  qualcosa di pronto perÃ² Ã¨ spettacolare, un'integrazione della madonna.
> 
> altre cose su ubuntu... odio sudo e quindi odio dover inserire ogni tre per due la mia password, una perdita di tempo della madonna. Ã¨ stata la seconda cosa che ho fatto dopo aver cercato di farle leggere degli mp3 senza riuscirci.

 

Beh, per quanto riguarda sudo, io la considero una comoditÃ , anche perchÃ©  se caso mai non ti va puoi sempre usare

```
su -
```

 come facciamo tutti sulla nostra amata gentoo....

Io resto allibito quando si parla di distribuzioni "+ semplici"....ci si appella alle STRONZATE per dire che questa fa cagare, questa cosÃ¬ questa colÃ¬...certo possono (ovviamente) non piacere, daltronde io sono sempre su gentoo anche se mi piace sperimentare nuove distro, ma non certo perchÃ© ti devi sbattere...altrimenti il dover editare i 20000file in /etc/portage/????? Se mi si dice che sono "meno" personalizzabili a livello "fine" sono d'accordo...per il resto, non penso che con la mia gentoo sarei riuscito ad utilizzare un modem USB SEMPLICMENTE inserendo il cavo ed aspettando 30s, cosÃ¬ come ha fatto il mio capo con l'ultima versione di Suse...

Tornando in-topic, credo effettivamente che siano Suse e Ubuntu le due distro che stanno, in questo momento, spingendo il mercato linux sul desktop...ora come ora vedo solo queste due, non certo gentoo...   :Twisted Evil: 

Ricordo sempre che tutto cio che scrivo Ã¨  IMHO   :Wink: 

nick_spacca

----------

## Cristian75

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   le ho provate entrambe, anzi... sono passato a linux con una suse 9.2 ho messo ubuntu un'annetto fa per vedere com'era e perchÃ¨ tutti ne parlavano. alla fine secondo me Ã¨ solo una moda come prima lo Ã¨ stato per un po' di tempo mandrake. in ogni caso ho avuto una bruttissima impressione di ubuntu, ha le cose configurate standard, se vuoi qualcosa di piÃ¹ Ã¨ un macello. lo stesso vale per suse che ho lasciato quasi per le stesse ragioni finendo qui. perÃ² tra le due preferisco ancora suse. la mia ragazza l'ha usata fino a quando non ha voluto vedere un dvd. in quel momento ho preferito metterle gentoo che stare a bestemmiare con yast per installargli i decss e compagnia bella, se uno vuole un  qualcosa di pronto perÃ² Ã¨ spettacolare, un'integrazione della madonna.
> 
> altre cose su ubuntu... odio sudo e quindi odio dover inserire ogni tre per due la mia password, una perdita di tempo della madonna. Ã¨ stata la seconda cosa che ho fatto dopo aver cercato di farle leggere degli mp3 senza riuscirci. 
> 
> Beh, per quanto riguarda sudo, io la considero una comoditÃ , anche perchÃ©  se caso mai non ti va puoi sempre usare
> ...

 

Quoto quoto nick_spacca sono daccordo...

----------

## Gaap

 *mambro wrote:*   

>  *Ic3M4n wrote:*   
> 
> altre cose su ubuntu... odio sudo e quindi odio dover inserire ogni tre per due la mia password, una perdita di tempo della madonna. Ã¨ stata la seconda cosa che ho fatto dopo aver cercato di farle leggere degli mp3 senza riuscirci. 
> 
> fai
> ...

 

[OT]

Eventualmente si puo' anche fare

```

sudo su

```

[/OT]

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## mambro

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> per il resto, non penso che con la mia gentoo sarei riuscito ad utilizzare un modem USB SEMPLICMENTE inserendo il cavo ed aspettando 30s, cosÃ¬ come ha fatto il mio capo con l'ultima versione di Suse...

 

Suse fa questo?   :Shocked:   Wow, ha gli eciadsl integrati?

Comunque sto testando un po' ubuntu sul pc di mio fratello e sono rimasto stupefatto dalla semplicità con cui, ad esempio, si installa una stampante. Si attacca, si apre il programma per l'installazione della stampante e in 3 passaggi la riconosce, mette il driver giusto (quanto casino si fa con gentoo tra gimp-print, gimp-print-ijs, foomatic etc etc...) ed è pronta per stampare. Ubuntu per me promette molto bene.

----------

## Gaap

 *mambro wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   per il resto, non penso che con la mia gentoo sarei riuscito ad utilizzare un modem USB SEMPLICMENTE inserendo il cavo ed aspettando 30s, cosÃ¬ come ha fatto il mio capo con l'ultima versione di Suse... 
> 
> Suse fa questo?    Wow, ha gli eciadsl integrati?
> 
> 

 

Si,   :Very Happy:   confermo..

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... non Ã¨ questione di sapere che posso farlo o meno. come detto la prima volta che sono entrato come root ho disabilitato sudo e reintegrato la password di root. non mi va che inserendo la semplice password dell'utente si possa fare di tutto.

confermo pure io che suse ha gli eciadsl.

----------

## Gaap

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... non Ã¨ questione di sapere che posso farlo o meno. come detto la prima volta che sono entrato come root ho disabilitato sudo e reintegrato la password di root. non mi va che inserendo la semplice password dell'utente si possa fare di tutto.

 

Questi quà sono i classici problemi di sicurezza che dà un sistema basato su sudo..   :Very Happy: 

----------

## emix

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Questi quà sono i classici problemi di sicurezza che dà un sistema basato su sudo..  

 

Come ogni cosa dipende sempre da come è configurato. Ad esempio su Gentoo ho apprezzato molto la configurazione iniziale di sudo che ne permette l'esecuzione solo all'utente "root".

----------

## Gaap

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *Gaap wrote:*   Questi quà sono i classici problemi di sicurezza che dà un sistema basato su sudo..   
> 
> Come ogni cosa dipende sempre da come è configurato. Ad esempio su Gentoo ho apprezzato molto la configurazione iniziale di sudo che ne permette l'esecuzione solo all'utente "root".

 

Ma che funzionalità avrebbe?

----------

## emix

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Ma che funzionalità avrebbe?

 

Ovviamente molto poche... però essendo una configurazione molto conservativa obbliga l'amministratore di sistema a fare una configurazione ad hoc invece di accontentarsi di una di default che magari lascia un po' di "porte aperte".

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... non Ã¨ questione di sapere che posso farlo o meno. come detto la prima volta che sono entrato come root ho disabilitato sudo e reintegrato la password di root. non mi va che inserendo la semplice password dell'utente si possa fare di tutto.
> 
> confermo pure io che suse ha gli eciadsl.

 

qui siamo veramente fuori topic, ma comunque sempre Ubuntu ti permette di creare utenti "normali" e utenti "POWER" e decidere cosa fargli fare eventualmente...il tutto in maniera molto semplice...io invece per poter spegnere il pc da utente ho dovuto fracassarmi le balle a capire come diamine si configura sudo (che è un bordello per altro...)...

La cosa secondo me buona è che NONOSTANTE ci siano cose fatte "alla windows" (leggi appunto poweruser &co) hai sempre la possibilità di scegliere, cosa tipica dei sistemi *NIX e che tanto ci sta a cuore a noi malati di OSS/freesoftware/comevoletechiamarlo...

nick_spacca

----------

## topper_harley

Io ho avuto maniera di provarle abbastanza a fondo entrambe (prima Suse e poi Ubuntu).

Preferisco di gran lunga la seconda, molto più veloce e personalizzabile, e soprattutto dotata di una comunity invidiabile. forum.ubuntu-it.org è veramente straordinario, tanto per il niubbo quanto per l'utente esperto.

Suse ha due vantaggi non trascurabili per l'utente che vuole avere tutto con un paio di click: 

-l'installer grafico con possibilità di scelta (componenti hardware, window manager, installazione desktop o server) e yast che configura tutto l'hardware automaticamente durante l'installazione (stampanti, scheda video ecc...). Ubuntu, almeno fino a Dapper (Edgy non l'ho provata) ha un'installer semi grafico con selezione delle partizioni non proprio a prova di utonto...

-Ubuntu di default non legge nessun formato multimediale proprietario (mp3, avi ecc) e bisogna abilitare dei repo appositi per installarli. questo scoraggia molti utenti, che invece con Suse hanno la pappa pronta

Suse ha yast, che per quanto riguarda l'hardware è eccezionale, ma per la gestione degli rpm ha molte lacune. Ubuntu ha apt e dei repo fatti molto bene. (Synaptic e apt-get hanno qualche problemino, ma se si usa aptitude nonsi hanno quasi mai problemi).

Spezzo una lancia in favore di sudo... Lo uso anche su Gentoo. Con il comando "sudo -s" si ottiene una shell di root in tutto e per tutto. (anche se ogni tanto le applicazioni kde lanciate con sudo mi cambiano il proprietario al file ~/.ICEauthoity BOH!!!)

----------

## GuN_jAcK

ragazzi ho la mia ragazza che usa da 2 anni fissa Suse (ne va pazza...) e noto ogni volta che esce una relaise nuova è sempre più completa e funzionale. L'altro giorno si è fatta un LG UMTS per navigare più rapidamente(il gprs era tremendamente lento)... ha attaccato il cavetto.. 2 secondi ed è tutto installato.. ha messo i DNS del provider due opzioncine e si è connessa... beh che dire! Per tutti coloro che amano la comodità credo che sia la giusta chicca.. mi ha impressionato veramente tanto. 

Poi grafica accativante.. tutte piccole cosucce che ad un utente medio "attizzano"  :Razz: 

Io non disprezzo nessuna distro.. alla fine tutte cercano di soddisfare un  certo tipo di utenza.

----------

## mambro

Ma tutti questi automatismi che ha suse (modem usb e cellulari che si autorilevano..) e i codec già pronti ce li ha anche opensuse o bisogna  per forza avere la versione a pagamento?

----------

## RexRocker

Mi pare che le abbia anche open suse.

Qualcuno mi spiega bene le differenze tra le due versioni? Alla fine su Linux & C. trovi anche dei CD con Suse 10 non OpenSuse, possibile che la differenza stia solamente nell'assistenza fornita tramite compenso da Suse?

ciao

Rex

----------

## Gaap

 *RexRocker wrote:*   

> Mi pare che le abbia anche open suse.
> 
> Qualcuno mi spiega bene le differenze tra le due versioni? Alla fine su Linux & C. trovi anche dei CD con Suse 10 non OpenSuse, possibile che la differenza stia solamente nell'assistenza fornita tramite compenso da Suse?
> 
> ciao
> ...

 

Credo, che opensuse abbia un rilascio delle versioni più veloce ed un integrazione con applicazioni ancora in testing (es. beagle, xen.. ) .

mentre Suse offre manuali cartacei ed assistenza..  :Smile:  ed un sistema stabile..

----------

## .:deadhead:.

oltre al fatto che suse offre apps commerciali mentre in opensuse non ci sono . 

Son contento di sentire che ora in suse non ci son + mplayer e altre apps multimendiali castrate, cosa che lì per lì mi aveva lasciato un po' esterrefatto.

Complimenti gun e a tutti i parenti amici fidanzate che coraggiosamente usan linux e non hanno problemi

----------

## GuN_jAcK

OpenSuse non ha molte delle applicazioni che ha Suse dato che sono a pagamento. Per quanto riguarda Opensuse la si deve un po ritoccare per poterci vedere DivX e sentire MP3 (dato che di base non ti permette di usarli), ma con un resposity aggiuntivo tutto diventa funzionante!

----------

## RexRocker

ah ok grazie per i chiarimenti

per la mia ragazza OpenSuse va benissimo in questo caso, questa sera installo  :Smile: 

ciao

Rex

----------

## SilverXXX

Suse è ENORMENTE meglio di Ubuntu. Solo dei cretini pretendono di fare distro "facili" senza preparare tool grafici per ogni cosa.

Detto questo, spero vivamente che linux non si diffonda in ambito desktop. Non se lo merita.

----------

## Onip

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Detto questo, spero vivamente che linux non si diffonda in ambito desktop. Non se lo merita.

 

Come mai? Io, con gentoo ho raggiunto un'usabilità egregia. Figuriamoci con le distro "facili"

----------

## SilverXXX

Perchè non hanno un'idea del concetto di "usabilità". Non è usabile avere tre server audio differenti. Non è usabile avere conflitti con driver esterni a ogni minimo cambiamento interno al kernel. Non è usabile avere trecento versioni differenti anche per i programmi basilari, quando nessuno di essi va bene. E dato che non lo capiscono, non si meritano di "sfondare" nel mercato desktop. Mi viene da ridere quando sento dire i rappresentati delle distro commerciali che linux è pronto per il desktop.

----------

## darkmanPPT

Povero linux. che male c'è nel diffondersi nell'ambito desktop?

sarebbe una cosa buona, secondo me.

Finalmente la gente inizierebbe a capire quante cose puoi fare con il pc. Finalmente la gente capirebbe cosa vuol dire sicurezza e padronanza del pc. Che il pc non è una scatola nera dove dentro accade chissàchè.

Linux ti stimola ad imparare!

anche le distro più user friendly come suse o ubuntu ti spronano ad imparare.

anche perchè 3/4 dei tool automatici/grafici non funzionano   :Laughing:  e quindi devi imparare se vuoi avere un s.o. che vada al massimo delle sue potenzialità  :Wink:  .

in un certo senso è, forse, proprio per questo fattore qui che probabilmente linux nn si espanderà mai troppo.  :Sad: 

Parer mio, ma secondo me Suse, Ubuntu, Mandriva, Fedora fanno un po' schifo.

mah, diciamo che Fedora di meno.

Mandriva=frulla l'HD. utilizzo della memoria pari al 20000% di quella che possiedi.  :Twisted Evil: 

Suse=a me non si configurava e nn si sapeva come farlo! pacchetti che da un gg ad un altro nn andavano + in modo inspiegabile  :Twisted Evil: 

Ubuntu=mi basta vedere tutti i problemi che han miei amici per dire che la Ubuntu nn entrerà mai in un mio pc.  :Laughing: 

A parer mio la Mandriva è quella che + si avvicina a Windows e che si adatta meglio ad utenti che han usato Window fino al gg prima.

Più che altro credo che linux nn potrà mai prendere piede finchè ci sarà la megatruffa per cui se tu comperi un pc hai preinstallato windows!

vuoi mettere se un gg ti vendono il pc e ti dicono: "vuole windows a 100Euro o linux gratis installato?"

passerà tanto tempo.... pultroppo...

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> Ubuntu=mi basta vedere tutti i problemi che han miei amici per dire che la Ubuntu nn entrerà mai in un mio pc. 

 

Eppure ti giuro che se ubuntu avesse portage la installerei domani stesso... inizio ad essere stufo di dover smanettare ogni volta che voglio fare qualcosa e poter avere un sistema perfettamente funzionante in pochissimo tempo è un'ottima cosa...

Se mai ubuntu è anche TROPPO funzionante... ovvero ti installa troppa roba che non voglio e pertanto mi ci vorrebbe troppo tempo (e rischio incompatibilità) per rimuoverla... se solo permettesse un'installazione minimale (davvero... non come quella di debian che ti installa un fottio di roba...)

Oppure se solo gentoo si dotasse di pacchetti binari...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Non è usabile avere tre server audio differenti.

 

Un pò come "non é usabile avere tre sistemi operativi differenti".

 *Quote:*   

> E dato che non lo capiscono, non si meritano di "sfondare" nel mercato desktop. Mi viene da ridere quando sento dire i rappresentati delle distro commerciali che linux è pronto per il desktop.

 

Se segui una distro commerciale (ben fatta, naturalmente) le distinizioni che hai fatto se le smazzano loro.

Se invece pretendi una distro commerciale facile in cui puoi fare quello che ti pare, sappi che si tratta della versione informatica dell'eterna scelta tra la botte piena e la moglie ubriaca.

----------

## SilverXXX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *SilverXXX wrote:*   Non è usabile avere tre server audio differenti. 
> 
> Un pò come "non é usabile avere tre sistemi operativi differenti".
> 
> Se segui una distro commerciale (ben fatta, naturalmente) le distinizioni che hai fatto se le smazzano loro.
> ...

 

Già, avere tre sistemi operativi non è usabile. Meglio uno.

E di distro commerciali ben fatte (facili e non mi importa anche se mi impongono un de) non ne ho mai viste.

----------

## randomaze

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Già, avere tre sistemi operativi non è usabile. Meglio uno.

 

Concordo. Infatti ne ho solo uno  :Mr. Green: 

 *Quote:*   

> E di distro commerciali ben fatte (facili e non mi importa anche se mi impongono un de) non ne ho mai viste.

 

Beh, a vedere questo thread secondo alcuni opensuse risponde a questo requisito. Io trovo che gentoo sia facile: ci faccio quello che voglio, cosa che non era così banale con le distribuzioni che mi impongono qualcosa.

Direi che é questione di gusti, no?

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... posso solo rimarcare che avendo iniziato con suse mi trovo piÃ¹ a mio agio che con altre distro. certo ho smesso di utilizzarla quando per aggiornarla dovevo acquistare la versione successiva.

la mia ragazza ed un paio di miei amici l'hanno avuta per qualche tempo, poi beh... sono passati a qualcosa di meglio. logicamente gli aggiornamenti a gentoo li faccio io.   :Wink: 

devo ammettere comunque che Ã¨ bello quando arrivi a casa loro e vedi la famiglia di fronte a gentoo e la utilizzano con profitto dicendo... beh una volta a posto va da dio e non crasha ogni cinque minuti come l'altro sistema in dual boot.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SilverXXX

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh, a vedere questo thread secondo alcuni opensuse risponde a questo requisito. Io trovo che gentoo sia facile: ci faccio quello che voglio, cosa che non era così banale con le distribuzioni che mi impongono qualcosa.
> 
> Direi che é questione di gusti, no?

 

Non è questione di gusti (almeno in teoria). Sono stati fatti degli studi a riguardo, e come conclusione non è venuto fuori "è questione di gusti". Per quanto sia in parte soggetiva, in termini più generale si può dire che non lo è. E tra parentesi, proprio il fatto che le distro facili permettono poco movimento al loro interno (anche meno di windows a volte), unito agli enormi limiti di gnu/linux, gli impedisce di dare quello che in teoria dovrebbero.

----------

## mambro

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non è questione di gusti (almeno in teoria). Sono stati fatti degli studi a riguardo, e come conclusione non è venuto fuori "è questione di gusti". Per quanto sia in parte soggetiva, in termini più generale si può dire che non lo è. E tra parentesi, proprio il fatto che le distro facili permettono poco movimento al loro interno (anche meno di windows a volte), unito agli enormi limiti di gnu/linux, gli impedisce di dare quello che in teoria dovrebbero.

 

Più che essere oggettiva la preferenza di una distribuzione penso invece vi sia un gruppo di utenti medi con caratteristiche abbastanza comune. Quindi, statisticamente, può risultare vincente la distribuzione che riesce meglio ad adattarsi alle necessità di questa maggioranza.

Questa maggioranza tuttavia utilizza il pc per fare 3 cose: internet, word, email. Penso che per fare queste 3 cose linux non sia per niente arduo. 

L'unico problema rimasto è la configurazione. Se i pc venissero venduti con linux preinstallato e configurato non ci sarebbero tutti questi problemi. Secondo voi quanti utenti windows sarebbero in grado di installare il proprio sistema operativo? Penso ben pochi, però più o meno tutti lo sanno usare quando è già preinstallato e configurato nel pc che comprano...

Comunque, ripeto, per quanto riguarda il binomio facilità ma allo stesso tempo personalizzazione quella che promette meglio è secondo me ubuntu. Alla fine è come usare una debian con l'unica differenza che, durante l'installazione, riconosce e configura quasi tutto.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Perchè non hanno un'idea del concetto di "usabilità". Non è usabile avere tre server audio differenti. Non è usabile avere conflitti con driver esterni a ogni minimo cambiamento interno al kernel. Non è usabile avere trecento versioni differenti anche per i programmi basilari, quando nessuno di essi va bene. E dato che non lo capiscono, non si meritano di "sfondare" nel mercato desktop. Mi viene da ridere quando sento dire i rappresentati delle distro commerciali che linux è pronto per il desktop.

 

Mi trovi COMPLETAMENTE in disaccordo...A MIO MODESTISSIMO PARERE, cio che NON è usabile è avere un SO che non posso utilizzare per + di 2 mesi (soprattutto se installi qualche programmino aggiuntivo...) e non mi venite a dire che dura di +, perché se lo fa vuol dire che ci hai smanettato un po sopra => non sei un utente normale (mediamente ignorante di informatica)

NON è usabile un SO che dopo un ora che usi un programma (Origin per esempio) ti spenga TUTTO dicendoti, "ERRORE, vuoi continuare a chiudere il programma"...e l'unica alternativa è...chiuderlo...(ovviamente perdendo tutti i dati, magicamente anche se avevi salvato 1 minuto prima...)

Non è usabile un SO che sfrutta il 10% delle potenzialita del mio Hardware... (basti pensare ai giochi...una Playstation 1 -senza fare pubblicità- fa girare i giochi meglio del mio Athlon a n-mila GHz...

e potrei continuare per ore...

Io sono diversi anni che mi sono allontanato da quel mondo, ma purtroppo per lavoro mi tocca a volte ancora utilizzare win....beh, il concetto di usabilità mi è cambiato parecchio ed forse quello che avevo prima mi era stato semplicemente INIETTATO nel cervello dall'UNICO sistema informatico che conoscevo...in questo senso penso che fossi mooolto ignorante...Come minimo Linux mi ha "liberato la vista" (WOW mi sento molto Matrix ora   :Cool:   ..)

cordialmente

nick_spacca

----------

## nick_spacca

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> (..)
> 
> Non è questione di gusti (almeno in teoria). Sono stati fatti degli studi a riguardo, e come conclusione non è venuto fuori "è questione di gusti". Per quanto sia in parte soggetiva, in termini più generale si può dire che non lo è. E tra parentesi, proprio il fatto che le distro facili permettono poco movimento al loro interno (anche meno di windows a volte), unito agli enormi limiti di gnu/linux, gli impedisce di dare quello che in teoria dovrebbero.

 

Sarebbe interessante sapere CHI ha fatto questi studi, e COME...mi ricordano un po dei sondaggi che ho letto fino al 16 Aprile scorso...io penso sia piuttosto una questione di abitudine+informazione+cultura informatica...

----------

## federico

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Perchè non hanno un'idea del concetto di "usabilità". Non è usabile avere tre server audio differenti. Non è usabile avere conflitti con driver esterni a ogni minimo cambiamento interno al kernel. Non è usabile avere trecento versioni differenti anche per i programmi basilari, quando nessuno di essi va bene. E dato che non lo capiscono, non si meritano di "sfondare" nel mercato desktop. Mi viene da ridere quando sento dire i rappresentati delle distro commerciali che linux è pronto per il desktop.

 

A me viene da piangere quando leggo queste cose da uno che utilizza linux. Si spera che un utente linux sappia PERCHE' ci sono tanti ambienti grafici, sappia BENE il motivo per il quale la questione dei driver per le periferiche hardware e' cosi' annosa, e sappia perche' sono nati col tempo, e continuano a nascere, diversi modi per fare la stessa cosa.

E se ben guardi, lo sviluppo del sistema operativo linux e la gamma di prodotti software e' in crescita vertiginosa, lo sviluppo e' frenetico a dir poco: a vista d'occhio le cose cambiano radicalmente.

Non capisco infine perche' un desktop linux secondo te non e' funzionale. Se installi una delle distribuzioni commerciali maggiori, oppure una distribuzione come ubuntu o knoppix, quasi tutto funziona out of the box, qualche configurazione uno puo' sprecarsi di farla nello stesso modo in cui va sprecato tempo su altri os per configurarli. Quello che manca sono un paio di applicativi software e alcuni driver, ma per quello che riguarda questi ultimi si tratta + di una questione burocratica che di volonta'.

Federico

----------

## federico

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

>  *SilverXXX wrote:*   (..)
> 
> Non è questione di gusti (almeno in teoria). Sono stati fatti degli studi a riguardo, e come conclusione non è venuto fuori "è questione di gusti". Per quanto sia in parte soggetiva, in termini più generale si può dire che non lo è. E tra parentesi, proprio il fatto che le distro facili permettono poco movimento al loro interno (anche meno di windows a volte), unito agli enormi limiti di gnu/linux, gli impedisce di dare quello che in teoria dovrebbero. 
> 
> Sarebbe interessante sapere CHI ha fatto questi studi, e COME...mi ricordano un po dei sondaggi che ho letto fino al 16 Aprile scorso...io penso sia piuttosto una questione di abitudine+informazione+cultura informatica...

 

Si esatto, e poi...

Per quale motivo sarebbe difficile manovrare a colpi di riga di comando e edit dei file di configurazione una distribuzione piu' automatica? Non cambiano mica i programmi all'interno, ma solo le interfacce che vi sono sopra. Dove sono pubblicati questi studi? Saranno mica studi come quelli che trovi che ti dicono "windows server 2003 e' meno costoso di linux" ?

----------

## topper_harley

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se mai ubuntu è anche TROPPO funzionante... ovvero ti installa troppa roba che non voglio e pertanto mi ci vorrebbe troppo tempo (e rischio incompatibilità) per rimuoverla... se solo permettesse un'installazione minimale (davvero... non come quella di debian che ti installa un fottio di roba...)
> 
> Oppure se solo gentoo si dotasse di pacchetti binari... 

 

Invece che installare Ubuntu (gnome), Kubuntu (kde) o xubuntu (xfce) è possibile installare Ubuntu server (che di pacchetti ne ha davvero pochi), rimuovere con apt quelle cose che non servono (apache, ftp...), pulire i pacchetti orfani e installare quello che ci serve.

In un portatile con 512mb di ram in poco più di un ora ho installato un sistema perfettamente funzionante con FVWM, driver ATI, gestione energetica (freq-scaling ecc) e codec multimediali... E sicuramente non sono un power user... 

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> Ubuntu=mi basta vedere tutti i problemi che han miei amici per dire che la Ubuntu nn entrerà mai in un mio pc. 

 

Io tutti sti problemi non li ho visti, e usavo pure la versione instabile. 

Il vero limite allo sviluppo desktop di Ubuntu è l'installer che, a quanto sembra in Edgy sarà completamente grafico...

OT---> Apt è uno strumento molto potente, ma spesso viene utilizzato sfruttando solo una piccola parte delle sue potenzialità.

Per esempio aggiungendo ai repo "deb" i repo "source" può compilare i pacchetti quasi come emerge (apt-build), calcolare e instalare le dipendenze di compilazione (apt-get build-dep). 

Per i pacchetti da compilare normalmente è possibile "auto-apt run ./configure" per installare automaticamente le dipendenze e "checkinstall -D make install" per tenere traccia dei pacchetti locali nell'albero di apt.

Apt, una volta datogli in pasto il .config del kernel crea un pacchetto deb che installa il kernel, l'initrd e aggiorna automaticamente Grub...

Scusate l'off topic, ma mi sembra che con gli rpm di Suse e Mandrivia si possa fare ben poco di questo...

----------

## Gaap

Non ci avevo pensato, ma anche knoppix puo' diventare una buona concorrenza a suse e ubuntu, e ha dalla sua parte il fatto di avere un super live-kernel e un ottimo installer (e a quanto ne so' è anche molto carina per smanettare)..

----------

## emix

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Il vero limite allo sviluppo desktop di Ubuntu è l'installer che, a quanto sembra in Edgy sarà completamente grafico...

 

Questa non l'ho capita... tra l'altro qualche giorno fa ho provato ad installare Dapper, e mi ha chiesto solo 2 click di mouse su un ambiente live che durante l'installazione potevi esplorare ed utilizzare... mi ha davvero colpito.

----------

## topper_harley

 *emix wrote:*   

>  *topper_harley wrote:*   Il vero limite allo sviluppo desktop di Ubuntu è l'installer che, a quanto sembra in Edgy sarà completamente grafico... 
> 
> Questa non l'ho capita... tra l'altro qualche giorno fa ho provato ad installare Dapper, e mi ha chiesto solo 2 click di mouse su un ambiente live che durante l'installazione potevi esplorare ed utilizzare... mi ha davvero colpito.

 

Questa non la sapevo    :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  ... Quando ho installato l'ho fatto dal cd di installazione, la live non era installabile e ti assicuro che la parte riguaardante il partizionamento è molto poco intuitiva e non ha nemmeno le spiegazioni a margine...

Beh! Se adesso c'è l'installer grafico credo che non abbia più paura di Suse!!

----------

## SilverXXX

Allora, rispondo a tutto in un unico post. Quindi perdonate qualche mancanza o imprecisione.

Dunque, andiamo per gradi:

Funzionano out-of -the box: è relativo all'hw che si ha, se uno ha di modem un minimo strani, non vanno.

La moltiplicazione di programmi in sè non è un problema, lo è quando nessuno di essi va bene.

Allo stesso modo, la continua modifica di interfacce è un'idiozia: chi conosce la programmazione saprebbe dirvi che va contro a una enormità di principi basilari di ingegneria del software.

Anche includere tutti i driver nel kernel non è una buona idea: tralasciando le cose "politiche", se uno volesse in santa pace mantenersi un driver esterno al kernel completamente open source, dovrebbe comunque star continuamente dietro ai cambiamenti del kernel.

Per non parlare del fatto che di cose basilari come menu e link si è arrivato ad uno standard l'altro giorno  :Sad: 

E in generale diversi standard sono ancora mancanti.

Io critico proprio perchè vorrei un sistema aperto migliore, ma allo stesso tempo vedo che è impossibile.

ps. per la riga di comando e l'edit dei file, è anche una questione di impatto psicologico. E comunque io stesso vorrei più utility grafiche comode, non sempre ho voglia di controllare i man e i file di esempio, la fretta può capitare a chiunque.

edit: per lo sfruttamento dell'hw da parte dei videogiochi, non c'entra windows, ma è una questione hw. Una piattaforma stabile la impari a conoscere e programmare meglio, sfruttandola al massimo; una in continua evoluzione, con parti talmente intercambiabili che a volte richiedono codice diverso no. E per fortuna ci sono lo directx (ma quest'ultima non la capite se non sapete programmare vg un minimo).

----------

## emix

 *topper_harley wrote:*   

> Questa non la sapevo      ... Quando ho installato l'ho fatto dal cd di installazione, la live non era installabile e ti assicuro che la parte riguaardante il partizionamento è molto poco intuitiva e non ha nemmeno le spiegazioni a margine...

 

Adesso è tutto automatizzato con tanto di "slider" per il ridimensionamento delle partizioni già esistenti  :Wink: 

Screenshot

Comunque la mia gentoo non la cambierei mai  :Razz: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

devo essere sincero, sono un paio d'anni che uso gentoo su tutti i pc che posso, ma ultimamente sento la "stanchezza" delle configurazioni manuali, forse sono troppo niubbo, e sbaglio troppe volte, comunque sia stavo meditando di provare qualcos'altro sul portatile nuovo, e pensavo proprio ad ubuntu.... 

un'altracosa per me importante è anche il supporto, e gentoo mi sembra notevolmente superiore a qualsiasi altra distro, si trova assolutamente tutto sul forum, e soprattutto tantissimo è in italiano, che è una bella "comodità"....

 :Wink: 

----------

## Raffo

@Ciccio Bueo: l'ho passata anche io questa fase, poi mi sono ricordato perchè sono passato a gentoo. La lontananza dalle altre distribuzioni fa credere che ne esistano delle migliori... poi le provi (o le riprovi).... e torni a gentoo  :Laughing: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> @Ciccio Bueo: l'ho passata anche io questa fase, poi mi sono ricordato perchè sono passato a gentoo. La lontananza dalle altre distribuzioni fa credere che ne esistano delle migliori... poi le provi (o le riprovi).... e torni a gentoo 

 

grazie per le parole di conforto!   :Very Happy: 

comunque mi sa che proverò ubunto.... poi vi saprò dire!   :Wink: 

----------

## emix

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> La lontananza dalle altre distribuzioni fa credere che ne esistano delle migliori... poi le provi (o le riprovi).... e torni a gentoo 

 

Mi togli le parole di bocca  :Wink: 

----------

## koma

Il problema sostanziale non è linux windows o macosx è il nascere con un sistema e vederlo crescere.

Mia madre non ha mai visto una Windows station eppure edita i file in vi meglio di me, questo perchè è nata ocn quel sistema  :Smile: 

Il computer non è un giocattolo è uno strumento di avoro e va usato come tale.

Se vi si da una macchina a cambio automatico poi usarne una con cambio manuale è difficile se si nasce con una macchina a cambio manuale e si passa ad una con cambio automatico si troveranno difficoltà nei sorpassi e nella regolazione della velocità.

----------

## Gaap

 *koma wrote:*   

> Il problema sostanziale non è linux windows o macosx è il nascere con un sistema e vederlo crescere.
> 
> Mia madre non ha mai visto una Windows station eppure edita i file in vi meglio di me, questo perchè è nata ocn quel sistema 
> 
> Il computer non è un giocattolo è uno strumento di avoro e va usato come tale.
> ...

 

 :Shocked:  quoto.. ma mia madre và in crisi già con Office ...   :Confused: 

----------

## earcar

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Per le gioie dei deb pregasi legger qui

 

ahaha ma quello te lo passai io   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Twisted Evil:   :Wink: 

Per il resto dò la mia modesta opinione: ubuntu la vedo molto bene in mano ad un utente desktop, qualsiasi esso sia, perché anche il n00b più maldestro (e proveniente da windows  :Twisted Evil:  ) riuscirebbe a usarla (vedi uso di sudo e semplicità di gnome). Ottima la scelta anche di fornire software standard, senza wizard particolari che potrebbero confondere: ad esempio il gnome-cups-manager per installare le stampanti in 10 secondi, programmello utilissimo che uso anche su gentoo  :Wink: . Senza dimenticare che esiste il doppio supporto comunità/canonical ltd. Manca però un tool di configurazione visuale tipo yast.

Suse la vedo bene in ambito office. Inoltre ha dalla sua dev famosi, Andrea Arcangeli tanto per citarne uno, e progetti interessanti, vedi XGL, ma IMHO delle pecche legate alla gestione dei pacchetti tramite rpm, specie quando si tratta di librerie non trovate  :Rolling Eyes:  Naturalmente yast è un gran bel pacchettone, che abbina un ottimo grado di personalizzazione con un altrettanto grado di semplicità. Purtroppo come succede sempre con i "configuratori" tende a sputtanarti le configurazioni che fai a mano e spesso non ne riconosce i cambiamenti: nel migliore dei casi hai una conf lunga il triplo  :Very Happy: . Poi yast è lentooo, anche se cambi una piccolezza lancia tutti i SuseConfig*. Inoltre il supporto suse mi sembra di aver capito che è diverso: opensuse -> comunità; suse enterprise -> novell.

Tutte e due comunque rimangono IMHO le distro che dovrebbero sfondare il mercato e portare linux all'utente comune. Staremo a vedere (dall'esterno, che è meglio)  :Very Happy: 

Mi scuso per l'eventuale itagliano ma è un periodo stressante  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ciauz,

earcar

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

come avevo anticipato, sto provando ubunto (solo sul portatile, sugli alti pc resto fedele.... alla linea? mah), la 6.06, si installa tramite un livecd, quindi molto comodo, tutto grafico, e mi ha permesso di impostare correttamente i mount point, salvando quindi la tabella di partizioni che avevo prima (xp+gentoo). non si possono scegliere i pacchetti, ma poco male. Sicuramente meglio di anaconda a mio parere.

al sucessivo riavvio andava tutto, dalla scheda wirless e alla ethernet, che usando una piattaforma intel 945, non era affatto scontato. Funziona dal primo avvio anche la sospensione (hibernate? non ho capito la differenza..), e i tool per variare la frequenza del procio e la luminosità dello schermo. Comunque sia, con xp l'autonomia rrivava a 5 ore, con gentoo anche, qui siamo a 3.50 (sempre valori stimati). Qualcosa non va, e non si trova traccia della soluzione nel loro forum, (anche quello sotto test...).

ho qualche problema con samba, invece nessun problema con l'installazione delle stampanti tramite il tool di gnome.

l'apt l'avevo usato un pò su una debian, e mi ero trovato bene ad installare, male a rimuovere, adesso vedremo. 

bè, la tengo? penso di si, mi sembra abbastanza adatta all'utilizzo sul portatile.

----------

## Gaap

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> come avevo anticipato, sto provando ubunto (solo sul portatile, sugli alti pc resto fedele.... alla linea? mah), la 6.06, si installa tramite un livecd, quindi molto comodo, tutto grafico, e mi ha permesso di impostare correttamente i mount point, salvando quindi la tabella di partizioni che avevo prima (xp+gentoo). non si possono scegliere i pacchetti, ma poco male. Sicuramente meglio di anaconda a mio parere.
> 
> al sucessivo riavvio andava tutto, dalla scheda wirless e alla ethernet, che usando una piattaforma intel 945, non era affatto scontato. Funziona dal primo avvio anche la sospensione (hibernate? non ho capito la differenza..), e i tool per variare la frequenza del procio e la luminosità dello schermo. Comunque sia, con xp l'autonomia rrivava a 5 ore, con gentoo anche, qui siamo a 3.50 (sempre valori stimati). Qualcosa non va, e non si trova traccia della soluzione nel loro forum, (anche quello sotto test...).
> 
> ho qualche problema con samba, invece nessun problema con l'installazione delle stampanti tramite il tool di gnome.
> ...

 

L'accellerazione 3d e i vari hardware come scheda wireless, video ecc. tutti riconosciuti? alsa ecc.? velocità di lavoro? velocità di avvio?  :Smile: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> 
> 
> L'accellerazione 3d e i vari hardware come scheda wireless, video ecc. tutti riconosciuti? alsa ecc.? velocità di lavoro? velocità di avvio? 

 

per l'accelerazione ho scaricato il pacchetto nvidia-glx e ho modificato xorg, e poi ho aggiunto il modeline del mio schermo 1280x800, insomma, come con gentoo, per il resto tutto automatico, per la velocità di avvio/esecuzione non noto differenze rilevanti, ma su gentoo uso sole le safe flag, quindi non ho ottimizzato al 100%.

questo è lspci:

```
0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PCI Express Graphics Port (rev 03)

0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

0000:00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 01d7 (rev a1)

0000:02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.: Unknown device 8168 (rev 01)

0000:03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation: Unknown device 4222 (rev 02)

0000:04:01.0 CardBus bridge: Ricoh Co Ltd RL5c476 II (rev b3)

0000:04:01.1 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Ricoh Co Ltd R5C552 IEEE 1394 Controller (rev 08)

0000:04:01.2 0805: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C822 SD/SDIO/MMC/MS/MSPro Host Adapter (rev 17)

0000:04:01.3 System peripheral: Ricoh Co Ltd R5C592 Memory Stick Bus Host Adapter (rev 08)

```

e i moduli:

```
Module                  Size  Used by

acpi_sbs               19980  0

i2c_acpi_ec             5120  1 acpi_sbs

battery                 9988  1 acpi_sbs

ac                      5252  1 acpi_sbs

thermal                13576  0

fan                     4868  0

button                  6672  0

ipw3945               126492  1

ieee80211              37064  1 ipw3945

ieee80211_1_1_13       38216  0

ieee80211_1_1_13_crypt     6784  1 ieee80211_1_1_13

r1000                  16000  0

arc4                    2048  1

ieee80211_crypt_wep     4992  1

ipv6                  265728  6

rfcomm                 40216  1

l2cap                  26244  5 rfcomm

bluetooth              49892  4 rfcomm,l2cap

ppdev                   9220  0

speedstep_centrino      8400  1

cpufreq_powersave       1920  0

cpufreq_stats           5636  0

cpufreq_userspace       4696  1

cpufreq_ondemand        6428  0

cpufreq_conservative     7332  0

freq_table              4740  2 speedstep_centrino,cpufreq_stats

tc1100_wmi              6916  0

video                  16260  0

container               4608  0

pcc_acpi               12416  0

sony_acpi               5644  0

dev_acpi               11140  0

asus_acpi              11540  0

hotkey                 11556  0

nls_utf8                2176  1

ntfs                  103536  1

nls_iso8859_1           4224  1

nls_cp437               5888  1

vfat                   13440  1

fat                    53020  1 vfat

dm_mod                 58936  1

md_mod                 72532  0

sr_mod                 16932  0

sbp2                   24196  0

scsi_mod              139496  2 sr_mod,sbp2

parport_pc             35780  0

lp                     11844  0

af_packet              22920  0

parport                36296  3 ppdev,parport_pc,lp

pcmcia                 40508  0

pcspkr                  2180  0

tsdev                   8000  0

sdhci                  14848  0

mmc_core               30104  1 sdhci

joydev                 10048  0

yenta_socket           28428  1

rsrc_nonstatic         13440  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            42640  3 pcmcia,yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

rtc                    13492  0

nvidia               4550772  12

ieee80211_crypt         6272  2 ieee80211,ieee80211_crypt_wep

i2c_core               21904  2 i2c_acpi_ec,nvidia

psmouse                36100  0

serio_raw               7300  0

snd_hda_intel          18964  1

snd_hda_codec         142768  1 snd_hda_intel

shpchp                 45632  0

pci_hotplug            29236  1 shpchp

snd_pcm_oss            53664  0

snd_mixer_oss          18688  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_pcm                89864  3 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss

snd_timer              25220  1 snd_pcm

snd                    55268  8 snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer

soundcore              10208  1 snd

snd_page_alloc         10632  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

intel_agp              22940  1

agpgart                34888  2 nvidia,intel_agp

evdev                   9856  1

reiserfs              268016  3

ide_generic             1536  0

ohci1394               35124  0

ieee1394              299832  2 sbp2,ohci1394

ehci_hcd               34184  0

uhci_hcd               33680  0

usbcore               130692  3 ehci_hcd,uhci_hcd

ide_cd                 33028  2

cdrom                  38560  2 sr_mod,ide_cd

ide_disk               17664  7

piix                   11012  1

generic                 5124  0

processor              23360  2 thermal,speedstep_centrino

capability              5000  0

commoncap               7296  1 capability

vga16fb                13704  1

vgastate               10368  1 vga16fb

fbcon                  42784  73

tileblit                2816  1 fbcon

font                    8320  1 fbcon

bitblit                 6272  1 fbcon

softcursor              2304  1 bitblit

```

----------

## emix

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> non si possono scegliere i pacchetti, ma poco male. Sicuramente meglio di anaconda a mio parere.

 

Secondo me questo è uno dei punti di forza di ubuntu, ovvero un solo CD che contiene un'applicazione per ogni tipologia. In questo modo l'utente alle prime armi non deve scegliere tra 1000 client di posta, 1000 programmi di chat ecc., mentre l'utente esperto una volta installato il sistema si può installare tutto il software che vuole attraverso i repository.

----------

## Gaap

[quote="emix"] *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> In questo modo l'utente alle prime armi non deve scegliere tra 1000 client di posta, 1000 programmi di chat ecc., 

 

Mi ricorda qualcosa...   :Shocked:  outlock express, internet explorer.. windows media player...   :Very Happy:  solo brutti ricordi per fortuna.. non sottovalutate la possibilità di scegliere!   :Smile: 

----------

## emix

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Mi ricorda qualcosa...   outlock express, internet explorer.. windows media player...   solo brutti ricordi per fortuna.. non sottovalutate la possibilità di scegliere!  

 

Be' non è mica la stessa cosa... Ad ogni release vengono scelti i software che (al momento del rilascio) sono considerati migliori per quanto riguarda stabilità, funzionalità e usabilità. E poi qualcosa di default deve pur essere installato... non si può pretendere che un utente che non ha mai usato linux scelga "consapevolmente" tra 10 client di posta elettronica. Di qualcuno all'inizio ti devi pur fidare  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

la possibilità di scelta è una cosa importante per me, ma condivido il parere di chi dice che un novizio potrebbe trovarsi in difficoltà difronte alla moltitudine di scelte del mondo os. 

e poi anche io, che preferisco gentoo come filosofia e come funzionalità, ma mi sto trovando bene anche con un'altra distro. Credo sia proprio la natura del pinguino avere così tante possibilità di scelta cheio, utente, posso scegliere distribuzioni diverse non solo per utenti, ma anche a seconda degli scopi.   :Wink: 

----------

## mambro

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi ricorda qualcosa...   outlock express, internet explorer.. windows media player...   solo brutti ricordi per fortuna.. non sottovalutate la possibilità di scegliere!  

 

Adesso non esageriamo.. un conto è una posizione di monopolio che comprensibilmente ha come unico scopo la propria salvaguardia. Un conto sono dei programmi scelti dagli sviluppatori di una distribuzione che non ha nessun fine di lucro..

Inoltre i programmi di default su ubuntu possono essere eliminati e sostituiti, con windows media player e internet explorer questo è difficile se non impossibile

----------

## Gaap

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> la possibilità di scelta è una cosa importante per me, ma condivido il parere di chi dice che un novizio potrebbe trovarsi in difficoltà difronte alla moltitudine di scelte del mondo os. 
> 
> e poi anche io, che preferisco gentoo come filosofia e come funzionalità, ma mi sto trovando bene anche con un'altra distro. Credo sia proprio la natura del pinguino avere così tante possibilità di scelta cheio, utente, posso scegliere distribuzioni diverse non solo per utenti, ma anche a seconda degli scopi.  

 

 :Smile:  è vero, forse sono stato un po' esagerato.. ma queste cose portano l'utente medio (chiaramente chi non ha scelto gentoo come filosofia) a trovarsi la "pappa" pronta.. e non so' quanto possa essere istruttivo.. ovviamente c'è, giustamente, chi cerca in una distribuzione la facilità e l'immedibilità nel suo utilizzo..

----------

## mambro

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  è vero, forse sono stato un po' esagerato.. ma queste cose portano l'utente medio (chiaramente chi non ha scelto gentoo come filosofia) a trovarsi la "pappa" pronta.. e non so' quanto possa essere istruttivo.. ovviamente c'è, giustamente, chi cerca in una distribuzione la facilità e l'immedibilità nel suo utilizzo..

 

Già il discorso è che noi utenti gentoo, ma forse anche utenti linux in generale, vediamo ogni azione di amministrazione/configurazione del sistema come un divertimento e/o come un modo per imparare qualcosa.. ma per la maggior parte della gente il pc è uno strumento e dev'essere di immediato utilizzo.. 

D'altra parte, tanto per citare un esempio gettonato, a me interessa relativamente sapere come è fatta una automobile. Desidero solo che al  momento dell'accensione parta senza problemi.

----------

## emix

 *mambro wrote:*   

> ma per la maggior parte della gente il pc è uno strumento e dev'essere di immediato utilizzo..

 

Perfettamente d'accordo  :Smile: 

----------

## thewally

 *mambro wrote:*   

> Già il discorso è che noi utenti gentoo, ma forse anche utenti linux in generale, vediamo ogni azione di amministrazione/configurazione del sistema come un divertimento e/o come un modo per imparare qualcosa.. ma per la maggior parte della gente il pc è uno strumento e dev'essere di immediato utilizzo.. 
> 
> D'altra parte, tanto per citare un esempio gettonato, a me interessa relativamente sapere come è fatta una automobile. Desidero solo che al  momento dell'accensione parta senza problemi.

 

Non sono, proprio, d'accordo....  :Rolling Eyes: 

La macchina, nonostante chi la compri non lo noti quasi mai, possiede un libretto di istruzioni, oltretutto, alla scuola guida dovrebbero insegnare (almeno a me lo hanno fatto) alcuni principi di funzionamento del motore e della macchina in generale. 

Quindi, anche per usare un auto devi leggere qualcosa, oltre al bruto utilizzo (lezioni pratiche di scuola guida).

Insomma, sei obbligato a leggere le istruzioni persino del frullatore (e scartabelli famelicamente, alla ricerca delle più piccolle features, quelle del cellulare) e, per quale assurda presunzione, non devi leggere quelle del computer.   :Evil or Very Mad: 

La maggior parte degli utenti di computer, al giorno d'oggi, sono formati da gente che sa a mala pena come accenderlo, scrivere e stampare con Word, navigare con IE (sempre più, per fortuna, con firefox) e (i ragazzini) scaricare con il P2P.

Il problema andrebbe risolto a livello scolastico. 

Una patente informatica data all'interno della scuola, in orari scolastici, e gratis. Non intendo l'ECDL, o almeno non  nelle modalità attuali, è solo un'occasione per mangiar soldi. 

Se, poi, come è giusto che sia (e come prima o poi sarà sicuramente), la scuola adotterà solamente software libero, avremo anche molti più utenti di Software Libero.

Penso che ora, come ora, un insegnante che si trovi a dover spiegare come si utilizza Window$ o Ubuntu (ancora di più se Kubuntu), faccia esattamente la stessa fatica. Ma il problema è sempre lo stesso, quello di far entrare il software libero negli enti pubblici; per questo stanno nascendo diverse iniziative, si veda ad esempio questa.

In conclusione, dal momento che, senza tanta fatica o impegno, con un computer si può violare una legge senza saperlo (grazie a Urbani e "allegra combricola"), sarebbe meglio avere qualche base,

Ammetto che il discorso è un po' di parte, sono anch'io uno dei tanti sistemisti stanchi di essere tempestati da utenti che chiamano per problemi che saprebbero risolvere anche loro (con due orette di corso generico alle spalle).

----------

## Luca89

 *thewally wrote:*   

> all

 

Quoto in toto il post di thewally. Per usare un computer bisogna prima imparare a farlo, la scuola Ã¨ molto importante in questo senso e dovrebbe insegnare agli alunni anche ad usare questo strumento chiamato computer.

----------

## federico

Non sono dacordo neanche io. Perche' solo il pc dev'essere di immediato utilizzo?

Se solo compro una radiosveglia ho necessita' di leggere le istruzioni per capire tutte le funzionalita' che mi si pongono davanti, se possiedo un cellulare moderno e volessi sfruttare le opzioni piu' esoteriche che mi offre solitamente l'utilizzo non e' cosi' ovvio, se prendo una lavatrice o un forno a microonde dovrei dare un occhio anche li alle istruzioni per capire cos'e' il pulsante tal dei tali.

E invece, il pc, che e' lo strumento piu' vasto e completo, quello dev'essere di immediato utilizzo.

Perche' mai ???

Saranno di immediato utilizzo le ovvieta' (ammesso che ve ne siano) ma tutto il resto presuppono pratica studio e impegno.

----------

## thewally

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *thewally wrote:*   all 
> 
> Quoto in toto il post di thewally. Per usare un computer bisogna prima imparare a farlo, la scuola Ã¨ molto importante in questo senso e dovrebbe insegnare agli alunni anche ad usare questo strumento chiamato computer.

 

In risposta quoto in toto la firma di Luca89.   :Very Happy: 

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non sono dacordo neanche io. Perche' solo il pc dev'essere di immediato utilizzo?

 

 *federico wrote:*   

> Perche' mai ???

 

Perchè se convinci di questo il cliente, sarà molto più facile vendrere   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Raffo

Scusatemi ragazzi, ma pensate che le lavatrici nn siano pensate per essere comunque il più possibile facili da usare?? Un pc, avendo delle potenzialità molto più vaste e una varietà di funzioni che nessun altro elettrodomestico o prodotto d'avanguarda ha in comune, deve essere pensato per essere facile. C'è la necessità di rendere le applicazioni e la gestione del sistema a portata di uomo... perchè imparare a girare due manopole non è la stessa cosa (ma neanche lontanamente) di capire cosa succede al boot di un pc o di comprendere cosa succede quando si eseguono delle operazioni complicate... 

Badate bene però che ho scelto gentoo proprio perchè mi permette di gestire il sistema al meglio, come io voglio, ma comunque mi rendo conto che non è una distribuzione adatta a tutti proprio perchè, secondo me, non c'è la necessità che tutti imparino tutto del proprio sistema operativo. 

È altresì ovvio che un po' più di informatica (fatta veramente) nelle scuole non farebbe male...

----------

## federico

 *thewally wrote:*   

> Perchè se convinci di questo il cliente, sarà molto più facile vendrere  

 

Non sono sicuro di quello che intendi dire.

Il mio lavoro e' vendita e assistenza al cliente, e io trovo che se il cliente non fosse illuso da tutte le pubblicita' che spacciano i pc come perfetti sarebbe molto piu' facile avere un buon rapporto con la clientela.

Ad esempio ogni tanto arriva qualcuno che si e' preso un virus pur avendo installato l'antivirus, e la frase tipica e' "ma chi me lo ha venduto mi ha detto che era tutto automatico e mi protegge da tutti i virus, e' una truffa". Allora spiega che per prima cosa non e' vero che la protezione e la sicurezza totali esistono, spiega che se ti trovi un virus sconosciuto allora questo passa, spiega che se non e' aggiornato all'ultimo secondo tanto vale, ecc ecc.

La risposta tipica e' "allora e' una truffa"

E io penso sempre che la truffa sia di quelli che dicono che i pc sono semplici, ti truffa chi ti vende un computer e ti dice che e' tutto automatico sotto il sistema operativo windows, ti truffa chi ti dice che il pc e' uno strumento facile da usare.

Io coi miei clienti queste cose le spiego sempre bene, e anche a costo di spaventarli un pochino all'inzio poi i rapporti rimangono buoni anche quando succedono casini perche' questi sapevano e non erano illusi da false promesse.

Federico

----------

## thewally

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> Badate bene però che ho scelto gentoo proprio perchè mi permette di gestire il sistema al meglio, come io voglio, ma comunque mi rendo conto che non è una distribuzione adatta a tutti proprio perchè, secondo me, non c'è la necessità che tutti imparino tutto del proprio sistema operativo.

 

Esistono anche vie di mezzo, tra conoscere alla perfezione il perchè della necessita di ogni singolo condensatore sulla tua scheda madre, e  non sapere neanche come collegare in lan 2 pc con cavo crossed e WinXp   :Rolling Eyes: 

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> È altresì ovvio che un po' più di informatica (fatta veramente) nelle scuole non farebbe male...

 

Ci vorranno almeno altri 10 anni prima che vedremo realizzato un qualcosa del genere.   :Crying or Very sad: 

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *thewally wrote:*   Perchè se convinci di questo il cliente, sarà molto più facile vendrere   
> 
> Non sono sicuro di quello che intendi dire.
> 
> Il mio lavoro e' vendita e assistenza al cliente, e io trovo che se il cliente non fosse illuso da tutte le pubblicita' che spacciano i pc come perfetti sarebbe molto piu' facile avere un buon rapporto con la clientela.

 

Sono d'accordo, ma non intendevo questo.

Convincere le persone che potrai utilizzarlo (a livello base/medio), senza bisogno di leggere neanche una pagina, colpisce "il pigro che è in loro".

[quote="federico]Ad esempio ogni tanto arriva qualcuno che si e' preso un virus pur avendo installato l'antivirus, e la frase tipica e' "ma chi me lo ha venduto mi ha detto che era tutto automatico e mi protegge da tutti i virus, e' una truffa". Allora spiega che per prima cosa non e' vero che la protezione e la sicurezza totali esistono, spiega che se ti trovi un virus sconosciuto allora questo passa, spiega che se non e' aggiornato all'ultimo secondo tanto vale, ecc ecc.

La risposta tipica e' "allora e' una truffa"[/quote]

Digli di installare GNU/Linux   :Wink:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Ok... scherzo...

Tornando seri... certe cose hai clienti è molto difficile spiegargliele... Soprattutto perchè, sempre per il discorso fatto sopra, non sono minimamente interessati ad imparare neanche le cose più sceme. Non si può spiegare 6 volte (si avete capito bene: 6), come fare a confividere una cartella in rete con WInXP, alla mattina,  e poi, il pomeriggio stesso, sentirsi telefonare...

E poi, non ti dicono mai "Mi scusi, non mi ricordo come condividere una cartella in rete", ma "Il computer non mi vuole condividere la cartella... non si vede.... non si vede..."   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *federico wrote:*   

> E io penso sempre che la truffa sia di quelli che dicono che i pc sono semplici, ti truffa chi ti vende un computer e ti dice che e' tutto automatico sotto il sistema operativo windows, ti truffa chi ti dice che il pc e' uno strumento facile da usare.

  Pienamente d'accordo.   :Very Happy: 

 *federico wrote:*   

> Io coi miei clienti queste cose le spiego sempre bene, e anche a costo di spaventarli un pochino all'inzio poi i rapporti rimangono buoni anche quando succedono casini perche' questi sapevano e non erano illusi da false promesse.

 

Forse è il modo migliore.

----------

## Raffo

@the wally: ovviamente sono anche io per la via di mezzo. con il mio post precedente precisavo semplicemente che imho il sistema operativo deve andare molto incontro all'utente...

----------

## federico

Ti capisco quando dici che non e' possibile dover spiegare 6 volte di numero come fare quell'operazione, ed e' qui che mi domando "ma cosa si intende per facile?" quando neanche quello che pare ovvio e' cosi' facile per uno che non sa nulla?

----------

## thewally

 *federico wrote:*   

> Ti capisco quando dici che non e' possibile dover spiegare 6 volte di numero come fare quell'operazione, ed e' qui che mi domando "ma cosa si intende per facile?" quando neanche quello che pare ovvio e' cosi' facile per uno che non sa nulla?

 

Finchè saremo sotto dominio Window$ le cose non accenneranno a cambiare di una virgola...

Anche se, visto come va il mercato linux/desktop (E grazie a ubuntu-server, "come andrà" anche quello server), la situazione non sarà molto lontana anche quando linux arriverà a una buona percentuale di diffusione (cosa che averrà sicuramente, basta dargli tempo -- A proposito conoscete siti con statistiche di diffusione? -- apparte Linuxcounter...).

In fondo, basterebbe una sezione della finestra, per esempio di Synaptic (restando su Ubuntu), che dicesse:

```
Installo il programmaX, versione Y:

    Installo il pacchetto: apt-get install programmaX

```

Intendo, una sezione che lo dica senza che io mi debba andare a cercare il pulsante "AVANZATE", che nessuno preme.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

propongo di tornare in topic... qualcuno ritiene che sia suse o qualche altra, la distro che conquisterà share nel mercato desktop?

ne avete provate delle altre con cui vi siete trovati bene?

io suse non l'ho provata.... usava la 8.2 una volta, ma la 10 open l'ho scaricata, ma mai installata...   :Wink: 

----------

## federico

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> propongo di tornare in topic... qualcuno ritiene che sia suse o qualche altra, la distro che conquisterà share nel mercato desktop?
> 
> ne avete provate delle altre con cui vi siete trovati bene?
> 
> io suse non l'ho provata.... usava la 8.2 una volta, ma la 10 open l'ho scaricata, ma mai installata...  

 

Ho lavorato recentemente con una suse 10.0 ma mi sono trovato un po' male perche' ero rimasto allo yast vecchio di molte suse fa (penso la 6) e non sono riuscito a fare quello che volevo (installare un samba server).

Penso che quando si decide di mettere un'automazione cosi' grossa sopra un sistema linux andrebbe fatta per intero, non ho capito tutt'ora se il samba server dovevo metterlo solo da shell, solo usando yast o che altro (e alla fine non ce l'ho fatta, ho convinto il mio cliente a formattare (la macchina era vergine praticamente) e ho messo ubuntu (a configurazione praticamente 0) dove tramite shell ho fatto quello di cui avevamo bisogno)

----------

## SilverXXX

Personalmente, trovo suse una delle migliori distribuzioni "semplici", anche perchè è tutto compreso in yast bene o male.

Cmq, per il discorso della semplicità, il problema di GNU/Linux non è tanto che la gente non ha voglia di leggersi i manuali (è sì un problema, ma vale anche per windows, basta vedere i problemi che hanno gli utonti) ma il fatto che il sistema non sia minimamente usabile.

----------

## Lestaat

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Funzionano out-of -the box: è relativo all'hw che si ha, se uno ha di modem un minimo strani, non vanno.
> 
> 

 

Come ben sai accade anche con Windows o Mac OsX. E' vero che l'hardware supportato è più ampio ma sai bene che non dipende dal sistema operativo ma dalle scelte di chi produce i driver.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La moltiplicazione di programmi in sè non è un problema, lo è quando nessuno di essi va bene.
> 
> 

 

Se nessuno di essi va bene si tratta probabilmente di un programma "inusuale" esattamente come di "inusuali" ne esistono sia su Mac che in Win. Mai provato ad istallare i programmi free o share su win? 

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Allo stesso modo, la continua modifica di interfacce è un'idiozia: chi conosce la programmazione saprebbe dirvi che va contro a una enormità di principi basilari di ingegneria del software.
> 
> 

 

E qui posso anche essere daccordo anche se preferisco che l'interfaccia cambi sostanzialmente se diventa più semplice e diretta

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anche includere tutti i driver nel kernel non è una buona idea: tralasciando le cose "politiche", se uno volesse in santa pace mantenersi un driver esterno al kernel completamente open source, dovrebbe comunque star continuamente dietro ai cambiamenti del kernel.
> 
> Per non parlare del fatto che di cose basilari come menu e link si è arrivato ad uno standard l'altro giorno 
> ...

 

Beh...non parliamo degli standard della M$ che è meglio.

Sottolineo solo che NON NE SEGUE PRATICAMENTE NEMMENO UNO ma impone agli altri di usare i suoi.

InternetExplorer ne è un esempio significativo.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io critico proprio perchè vorrei un sistema aperto migliore, ma allo stesso tempo vedo che è impossibile.
> 
> ps. per la riga di comando e l'edit dei file, è anche una questione di impatto psicologico. E comunque io stesso vorrei più utility grafiche comode, non sempre ho voglia di controllare i man e i file di esempio, la fretta può capitare a chiunque.
> ...

 

La stabilità della piattaforma è ovviamente indispensabile ma sarebbe tutto più semplice se le DirectX non fossero sia CLOSED che IMPOSTE alle software house non credi?

In sostanza SilverXXX, se solo un anno e mezzo fa mi avessere chiesto un parere sulla questione avrei ricalcato pari pari il tuo post, ma sinceramente oggi no.

A mio avviso Linux oggi ha esclusivamente due problemi per diventare un serie antagonista a Windows e MacOSX:

1- le directX (che per i giocatori sono assolutamente indispensabili)

2- Alcuni driver che però sappiamo dipende essenzialmente dagli accordi con la M$

----------

## SilverXXX

Le directx, anche se rimangono imposte, sono comunque il miglior framework per la creazione di videogiochi. E con le dieci ci sarà un sensibile miglioramento. Al contrario in ambiente unix/linux c'è un'accozzaglia di diverse parti, non ben definite e raggruppate. E le api sono completamente aperte, solo l'implimentazione è closed, quindi volendo si possono benissimo reimplementare. Oltretutto, le ogl sono troppo lente per gli attuali bisogni hw/sw dei creatori di videogiochi. Come se non bastasse, gli enormi problemi della distribuzione di un prodotto closed peggiorano la situazione. Linux non raggiungerà mai una diffusione desktop alta anche perchè alcuni concetti su cui si basa vanno contro a quelli necessari per tale diffusione.

----------

## Onip

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Linux non raggiungerà mai una diffusione desktop alta anche perchè alcuni concetti su cui si basa vanno contro a quelli necessari per tale diffusione.

 

Puoi fare degli esempi?

----------

## mambro

 *thewally wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In fondo, basterebbe una sezione della finestra, per esempio di Synaptic (restando su Ubuntu), che dicesse:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Mmm e perchè mai una cosa del genere? Se a uno interessano informazioni aggiuntive clikka su avanzate.. qual'è il problema? Tanto vale allora mostrare anche il codice sorgente di ogni applicazione mentre viene installata..

è inutile che si faccia finta di non vedere: la maggior parte degli utenti non vuole o non è in grado di imparare tutto cioè che magari noi utenti linux sappiamo. Ultimamente ho dato lezioni private su Windows/Word/Excel/Internet Explorer a gente che non aveva mai visto un computer. Ecco, mi sono reso conto che per l'utente comune può essere difficile anche compilare una tabella con Excel, copiarla su un documento Word, salvarla e inviarla per email. Non è tutto banale come si pensa (e come pensavo anch'io prima di fare queste lezioni) e non venite a paragonare la difficoltà di usare una sveglia con quella di usare un pc perchè il pc è ovviamente enormemente più complesso.

Quindi vi assicuro che nella gente lo sforzo può anche esserci (anche imparare a usare Word per loro è uno sforzo) ma ovviamente non si può pretendere che essi abbiano le stesse nostre competenze.. Provate un attimo a pensare quante ore al giorno e per quanti giorni avete usato il pc prima di arrivare ad avere la dimestichezza che avete adesso. Non tutti hanno la passione, la volontà, la necessità di farlo e quindi, date le premesse, diventa indispensabile per la diffusione di un sistema la semplicità e l'immediatezza d'uso.

Comunque, tornando in topic, continuo a usare ubuntu sul pc di mio fratello e mi trovo molto bene anche per quanto riguarda l'installazione/disinstallazione di applicazioni aggiuntive, a personalizzazione del sistema e sopratutto la comunità che è ottima.  Opensuse invece l'ho fatta provare ad un mio amico col modem usb ma non è stato autorivelato (il modem è supportato perchè un annetto fa aveva usato debian per un paio di mesi.. quindi non è colpa nè del driver nè in un certo senso sua visto che, avendo usato debian per 2 mesi, non dovrebbe essere proprio uno sprovveduto)

----------

## Gaap

Devo chiedere una cosa a chi ha usato Yast su suse:

non vi è mai capitato di notare che ogni tanto dopo l'accettazione della password per il centro di controllo di Yast, il sistema resta in palla per 2 o 3 secondi prima di procedere con l'operazione.. non so' se vi è mai capitato.. e ho notato che questa cosa non è mai stato corretta.. inoltre, visto che ogni distribuzione distribuisce i suoi sorgenti (non so' bene come siano le varie licenze) non sarebbe possibile fare un porting di applicazioni ormai divenute perfette per l'aspetto desktop (come Yast(ormai più che matura)) in altre distribuzioni dove c'è proprio questa carenza? non capisco perchè nonostante siano praticamente tutti progetti opensource non si provi a creare qualcosa prendendo il meglio da ciascuna.. sto' parlando di magari Yast con la gestione di portage o di software binario tramite i repository di debian.. ecc.. non sarebbe una buona idea?

----------

## SilverXXX

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *SilverXXX wrote:*   Linux non raggiungerà mai una diffusione desktop alta anche perchè alcuni concetti su cui si basa vanno contro a quelli necessari per tale diffusione. 
> 
> Puoi fare degli esempi?

 

Certo.

Per esempio, i fork inutili e indebolenti: adesso è necessario un desktop almeno decentemente accelerato (sì, Xp è accelerato, e fa pure le trasparenze via hw anche se di suo le usa poco),e cosa è successo? sono scappati fuori due progetti, invece che uno solo in cui concentrare le risorse.(gli esempi di fork sono tanti, eh, questo è un esempo recente)

La libertà di modifica del codice: così com'è gestita adesso, non è gestita sempre nella migliore delle maniere. Troppa gente passa dalla zappa alla creazione del codice senza sapere una mazza di ingegnieria del sw e compagnia (non che tutti debbano essere professori eh, ma un minimo) portando allo "spaghetti code".

A tutti deve essere data la possibilità di contribuire, sia chiaro. Ma per gradi, e preparandosi.

(Sia chiaro, nonostante io vada a scienze dell'informazione mi reputo un pessimo programmatore, e non sono certo tra i peggiori del mio corso)

ps. la frase della zappa l'ho fregata  :Very Happy: 

edit: rispondo a gaap che ha scritto insieme con me

Ovviamente è portabile. E probabilmente anche con poche modifiche. Ma i percorsi dei file sono gli stessi? Siamo sicuri non faccia strani duplicati di file? E come molti tool visuali, andrebbe poi spesso a cozzare contro le modifiche fatte manualmente (ecco un altro dei problemi, sempre derivante dalla libertà: la mancanza di standardizzazione, dove necessario).

Altro edit: oggi dormo -_- ne ho dimenticata un'altra

Ci vorrebbe anche una buona API "STANDARD" e DI SISTEMA (in modo che la implementino tutti) per le configurazioni. Il registro di windows fa schifo per come sono nominati molte delle voci, criptiche al massimo, e per come è spesso trattato dagli installer. Ma l'idea è ottima.

----------

## emix

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Ci vorrebbe anche una buona API "STANDARD" e DI SISTEMA (in modo che la implementino tutti) per le configurazioni. Il registro di windows fa schifo per come sono nominati molte delle voci, criptiche al massimo, e per come è spesso trattato dagli installer. Ma l'idea è ottima.

 

Mah, non so se l'idea è poi così buona. Tenere tutto in un'unica struttura dati porta ad un degrado di prestazioni notevole, soprattutto visto che quasi tutte le voci restano nel registro una volta eliminato il software. Ho visto registri di sistema di diverse centinaia di mega. Preferisco avere tanti piccoli file di testo, con i bei commenti e tutto il resto  :Smile: 

----------

## SilverXXX

 *emix wrote:*   

> Mah, non so se l'idea è poi così buona. Tenere tutto in un'unica struttura dati porta ad un degrado di prestazioni notevole, soprattutto visto che quasi tutte le voci restano nel registro una volta eliminato il software. Ho visto registri di sistema di diverse centinaia di mega. Preferisco avere tanti piccoli file di testo, con i bei commenti e tutto il resto 

 

Aspetta aspetta. Stai facendo confusione. Lì la colpa NON è del registro di windows (anche se magari poteva essere organizzato in maniera più chiara) ma SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE degli installer/uninstaller fatti da cani (lo stesso dicasi per i programmi che non vanno quando si usa un utente limitato). Sono i soliti che passano troppo in fretta dalla zappa alla programmazione, e non leggono nemmeno le linee guida minime.

Oltretutto, un unico file, acessibile tramite chiamate ottimizzate ha performance migliori di diecimila file minuscoli.

----------

## Gaap

Ho deciso, dopo molti e forse troppi errori di sistema molto probabilmente attribuiti ad una mia cattiva gestione del sistema e visto, inoltre, che mi sono scoperto un netto sostenitore di suse, ho deciso di passare totalmente a quest'ultima distribuzione e magari dare una mano nel suo sviluppo..   :Very Happy:  frequentero' lo stesso la comunità di gentoo che trovo a dir poco stupenda   :Embarassed:  ... e magari (non lo escludo, anzi presumo che succederà) tornerò a questa stupenda distribuzione, con una conoscenza maggiore che mi porterà ad avere finalmente un sistema stabile e alla mia altezza..   :Very Happy: 

vi voglio beeeeene   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Gentoo avrà sempre un posto nel mio cuore ^^   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xdarma

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> propongo di tornare in topic... qualcuno ritiene che sia suse o qualche altra, la distro che conquisterà share nel mercato desktop?

 

Quando linux sarà un S.O. diffuso sui desktop penso che nessuna distribuzione si imporrà a causa della troppa concorrenza e, ammesso che esista una "killer feature", tutti la copierebbero recuperando il terreno perduto.

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> ne avete provate delle altre con cui vi siete trovati bene?

 

Non molto tempo fa, ho provato SuSE e Mandriva. L'unico vero difetto è che devi aggiungere i repository non ufficiali e il parco software resta limitato (al contrario di gentoo, of course). Per il resto vanno benone su hardware recente, malissimo su pc vecchiotti. Ovviamente se esce la nuove release, ti conviene formattare e reinstallare, mica sono gentoo  ;-)

[Off Topic - Parole a vanvera Mode ON]

Orientativamente le distribuzioni linux aumentano sempre e spariscono solo quelle che non evolvono.

Per esempio Slackware è viva e ha implementato una gestione dei pacchetti. RedHat viaggia tranquilla e il sistema di gestione degli rpm tiene in considerazione anche le dipendenze (oltre che i mal di testa degli utenti), anche Debian sembra abbia preso in considerazione novità assolute tipo installer grafico e pacchettizzazione dai sorgenti. Gentoo, invece....

Gentoo è sempre la stessa: se ti destreggi tra CFLAGS e USE, devi crearti un ramo tuo personale (cfr. RR4 e RR64); se sei un mago degli effetti grafici sei gentilmente pregato di forkare Kororaa e non rompere con live-dvd-installabili...

Oops, dimenticavo: anche gentoo ha un installer grafico, peccato che l'installazione sia la parte meno impegnativa rispetto alla configurazione/personalizzazione.

E se non sai fare una mazza? comunque devi gestirti la tua home-brewed distro come fossi Volkerding seguendo tutte le novità in fatto di kernel, init-script, xorg-x11, kde, gnome, ecc.

Alla fine ti riduci a leggere l'how-to di qualche anima pia, segui passo-passo le istruzioni e ti ritrovi con la stessa configurazione del 98% dei gentooisti. Sei libero. Ma sei obbligato a reinventare la ruota.

Forse sarebbe più utile chiedersi: cosa manca a gentoo per girare sui desktop come tutte le altre distro?

[Off Topic - Parole a vanvera Mode OFF]

----------

## Gaap

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Forse sarebbe più utile chiedersi: cosa manca a gentoo per girare sui desktop come tutte le altre distro?
> 
> [Off Topic - Parole a vanvera Mode OFF]

 

^^ la semplicità.. e forse un po' di publicità che non guasterebbe (a linux in generale)..

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Forse sarebbe più utile chiedersi: cosa manca a gentoo per girare sui desktop come tutte le altre distro?
> 
> [Off Topic - Parole a vanvera Mode OFF]

 

io non credo che gentoo dovrebbe diventare tanto più semplice, e non credo neppure che pretenda di essere un competitor per il grande pubblico, è una nicchia nella nicchia, io mi ci sono avvicinato perchè uscito dalla suse che non mi permetteva di far andare il bluetooth e la gestione energetica del portatile (in maniera adeguata) ne ho sperimentate un pò e poi sono approdato a gentoo, perchè ti permette delle configurazioni veramente particolari, ti permette di usare, se vuoi, software cvs.

le configurazioni di gentoo e la sua cominità sono di ispirazione per tantissime altre distro, anche sul forum e sul wiki di ubunto, ogni tre post c'è un link per "sitemare" una configurazione che punta al forum/wiki gentoo..... fate un pò voi!   :Wink: 

a me una cosa che non piaceva di suse, ma le ultime release non le ho provate, è il fatto che facevo confusione quando dovevo configurare qualcosa, tra farlo con il tool del D.E. (tipo di kde) o farlo con yast. Tipo, per le stampati, potevo scegliere se configurarle con con il tool di kde, con yast, col gestore stampanti di openoffice, su internet trovavo le guide per configurare cups via interfaccia web.... insomma, un delirio per un utente alle prime armi!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## emix

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Lì la colpa NON è del registro di windows (anche se magari poteva essere organizzato in maniera più chiara) ma SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE degli installer/uninstaller fatti da cani (lo stesso dicasi per i programmi che non vanno quando si usa un utente limitato).

 

Io credo che invece sia una "feature", un po' come emerge che non rimuove i file di configurazione dei pacchetti disinstallati. Solo che nel caso di Linux qualche file in più in /etc occupa solamente qualche KB, senza andare a penalizzare le altre cose.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Oltretutto, un unico file, acessibile tramite chiamate ottimizzate ha performance migliori di diecimila file minuscoli.

 

Ti darei ragione se il registro fosse residente sempre in RAM, ma non credo (e spero) sia così viste le dimensioni che tende ad avere col tempo. Inoltre nel ricercare un'informazione in un'unica struttura dati di grosse dimensioni (bene che ti va) hai una complessità logaritmica rispetto al numero di chiavi che contiene. Su linux invece l'accesso ha una complessità costante perché non dipende dal numero totale di configurazioni. Questo è il motivo per cui le prestazioni su Windows tendono a decadere col passare del tempo.

Ovviamente tutto IMHO  :Wink: 

Edit: ho verificato e infatti il registro è implementato tramite B-tree.Last edited by emix on Wed Jun 21, 2006 7:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## federico

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

> le configurazioni di gentoo e la sua cominità sono di ispirazione per tantissime altre distro, anche sul forum e sul wiki di ubunto, ogni tre post c'è un link per "sitemare" una configurazione che punta al forum/wiki gentoo..... fate un pò voi!   

 

Questo e' vero! Io stesso solitamente anche per configurare altre distro utilizzo la documentazione prodotta dagli utenti di gentoo! Io sono approdato a gentoo dopo un po' di redhat, un annetto di suse, qualche server slack. Avevo la necessita' di liberarmi dall'*incubo* "dipendenze in installazione" e mantenere allo stesso tempo una bella percentuale di smanettamento  :Smile: 

Gentoo come desktop penso sia appannaggio dei piu' smaliziati come noi, ma non mi pare impossibile vedere un futuro qualche pc in piu' con linux, gia' adesso e' possibile acquistare dei pc di marca hp (thin client o desktop) con linux (suse) preinstallato, cosa che fino a qualche tempo fa ai piu' pareva impensabile.

----------

## SilverXXX

Ti darei ragione se il registro fosse residente sempre in RAM, ma non credo (e spero) sia così viste le dimensioni che tende ad avere col tempo. Inoltre nel ricercare un'informazione in un'unica struttura dati di grosse dimensioni (bene che ti va) hai una complessità logaritmica rispetto al numero di chiavi che contiene. Su linux invece l'accesso ha una complessità costante perché non dipende dal numero totale di configurazioni. Questo è il motivo per cui le prestazioni su Windows tendono a decadere col passare del tempo.

Ovviamente tutto IMHO  :Wink: 

Edit: ho verificato e infatti il registro è implementato tramite B-tree.[/quote]

Ed è sempre in memoria: il sistema lo tiene sempre aperto, per non rallentare in caso di consultazione.

----------

## emix

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Ed è sempre in memoria: il sistema lo tiene sempre aperto, per non rallentare in caso di consultazione.

 

E ti sembrerebbe una cosa efficiente tenere una struttura dati di un centinaio di mega sempre in RAM solo per gestire le configurazioni?  :Wink:  Comunque per la cronaca i B-Tree non vengono tenuti in RAM, proprio per la grossa mole di dati che contengono. Prima di poter accedere infatti ad ogni nodo dell'albero bisogna caricarlo dalla memoria secondaria.

----------

## SilverXXX

So come funziona un b-tree. E questo non vuol dire che prelevare dati dalla memoria secondaria diventi veloce, solo si minimizzano gli accessi necessari (a discapito di un certo costo computazionale). La root è necessario sia in memoria, ma non è che se ci sono pure gli altri fa schifo. Inoltre il mio tiene una ventina di mb quello di sistema. Quello contenente le impostazioni utente non ricordo dove stia, ma terrà circa uguale.

----------

## emix

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> E questo non vuol dire che prelevare dati dalla memoria secondaria diventi veloce

 

Appunto... prelevare dati dalla memoria secondaria rallenta le operazioni sulla struttura dati.

 *SilverXXX wrote:*   

> Inoltre il mio tiene una ventina di mb quello di sistema. Quello contenente le impostazioni utente non ricordo dove stia, ma terrà circa uguale.

 

Quello che voglio dire io è che tenere in memoria una struttura dati che "può" crescere a dismisura non mi sembra un grande sforzo di progettazione. Ripeto che ho visto registri di sistema di dimensioni superiori ai 100MB. Inoltre "mi pare" (ma di questo non sono sicuro) che il registro soffra di problemi di frammentazione interna.

Una soluzione intelligente invece secondo me è quella utilizzata in mac os x. Ovvero ci sono delle API di sistema che permettono di gestire le configurazioni, le quali poi vengono memorizzate in file .xml sul disco.

----------

## randomaze

Problema:

Considerando che un post dal titolo [OT]Suse futura regina dei desktop? in un forum gentoo ha un valore di OT pari a 9/10 (linux qualcosa c'entra....)

Considerando che un post che tratta del registro di configurazione di windows in un forum gentoo ha un valore di OT pari a 10/10.

E' corretto dire che un post che parla del registro di configurazione di windows in un thread dal titolo [OT]Suse futura regina dei desktop? in un forum gentoo ha un valore di OT pari a 90/10?

----------

## Gaap

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Problema:
> 
> Considerando che un post dal titolo [OT]Suse futura regina dei desktop? in un forum gentoo ha un valore di OT pari a 9/10 (linux qualcosa c'entra....)
> 
> Considerando che un post che tratta del registro di configurazione di windows in un forum gentoo ha un valore di OT pari a 10/10.
> ...

 

Ricordo, che questo è un forum di discussione dopo tutto..   :Wink: 

Sinceramente, un thread che parte già come OT non puo' avere al suo interno argomenti definibii OT   :Wink: 

----------

## salade

esperienza mia con la nuova versione di ubuntu, installata in velocità per vedere i mondiali:

l'installazione è veramente a prova di idiota! è sicuramente più semplice di windows!

l'unico problema è che con la scheda tv terratec cinergy t2 fa cilecca e crasha tutto nel giro di qualche secondo....

....risultato?

sono tornato a gentoo!  :Wink: 

----------

## randomaze

 *Gaap wrote:*   

> Ricordo, che questo è un forum di discussione dopo tutto..  
> 
> Sinceramente, un thread che parte già come OT non puo' avere al suo interno argomenti definibii OT  

 

 *Linee Guida, punto 7 wrote:*   

> Restate on topic - Un thread, un topic. Aprite un nuovo thread per ogni nuova domanda o problema che possa insorgere... non continuate su un thread se quello che state postando non c'entra niente con la domanda o con il problema iniziale. Non aprite thread contenenti domande multiple scollegate tra di loro. 

 

----------

## Gaap

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Gaap wrote:*   Ricordo, che questo è un forum di discussione dopo tutto..  
> 
> Sinceramente, un thread che parte già come OT non puo' avere al suo interno argomenti definibii OT   
> 
>  *Linee Guida, punto 7 wrote:*   Restate on topic - Un thread, un topic. Aprite un nuovo thread per ogni nuova domanda o problema che possa insorgere... non continuate su un thread se quello che state postando non c'entra niente con la domanda o con il problema iniziale. Non aprite thread contenenti domande multiple scollegate tra di loro.  

 

è come dicevo io, senza aprire flmes, non è attirbuibile una regola il cui titolo dice Restate on topic ad un topic che già in partenza è iniziato con una discussione OT .. o mi sbaglio?   :Cool: 

----------

## emix

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> E' corretto dire che un post che parla del registro di configurazione di windows in un thread dal titolo [OT]Suse futura regina dei desktop? in un forum gentoo ha un valore di OT pari a 90/10?

 

Infatti, la chiudiamo qui  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *Ciccio Bueo wrote:*   

>  *Raffo wrote:*   @Ciccio Bueo: l'ho passata anche io questa fase, poi mi sono ricordato perchè sono passato a gentoo. La lontananza dalle altre distribuzioni fa credere che ne esistano delle migliori... poi le provi (o le riprovi).... e torni a gentoo  
> 
> grazie per le parole di conforto!  
> 
> comunque mi sa che proverò ubunto.... poi vi saprò dire!  

 

dopo oltre un mese di utilizzo, devo dire che mi trovo discretamente bene, sempre per l'uso di base che ne faccio, sia chiaro. Sicuramente è molto più semplice da gestire di gentoo, dalle stampanti agli aggiornamenti, ma se per caso qualcosa non và di "default", sono problemi... il loro forum, almeno quello in italiano, non può neanche lontanamente competere con la preparazione tecnica di chi scrive sul forum di gentoo.

ps. ora ho installato gentoo sul portatile e sto per installarla sul serverino in ufficio... ma i pc che uso "per lavoro" c'è e ci sarà sempre ed esclusivamente gentoo!!!!!!!!!!    :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Mi devo ricredere riguardo SuSE. E non è una cosa che faccio con gioia.

Dalla versione 10 in poi il tocco Novell di fa sentire, con dispiacere.

In primis, sono riusciti ad abbruttire e peggiorare qualcosa che da solo valeva tutta la distro: YaST . 

In secondis, la scelta di passare da KDE a Gnome come desktop di default è una delle scelte più idiote e suicide che potessero fare. Il loro era il dektop più usabile da un utente poco avezzo al PC... Senza contare che se prima per entrambi i desktop l'integrazione  con il look 'n feel di SuSE era pari su entrambe i DE, ora il pacchetto che gestisce le personalizzazioni in kde è pietoso.

In contornis, sempre per colpa di Miguel de Icazzo adesso non ci bastava lo gnomo, oh no... Adesso pure le applet in .Not !  karamba e gdesklet a cosa servono, dai reinventiamo un po' la ruota! Cos'è vogliono fare a gara con windows su chi ha le richieste minime hardware più assurde?! 

Sono schifato. Sperano che imitando Fedora con un desktop che più che ibrido è affetto da disturbo bipolare, aumentino le quote di mercato?!

Finchè a gestire erano i tedeschi si vede che le cose andavan bene. Arriva il Novello padrone ... e giudicate voi i risultati. 

Povera SuSE povera SuSE.

----------

## Scen

Azz!  :Shocked: 

Ciò che dici mi rattrista, :deadhead:  :Sad: 

Grazie alla versione 9.0 di Suse (regolarmente acquistata  :Smile:  ) mi sono fatto un bel pò gli ossi su Linux, e sono riuscito a migrare a Gentoo senza troppi problemi  :Rolling Eyes:  Sapere che questa splendida distro è stata "rovinata" in questo modo....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ho sotto mano il DVD di OpenSuse 10.1... ci darò un'occhiata (magari via Qemu) e vediamo che succede....  :Confused: 

----------

## starise

Sono d'accordo sulla SUSE, onestamente sta degenerando... e poi è davvero troppo pesante: troppi fronzoli!

Un appunto positivo invece lo faccio ad ubuntu, l'ultima versione dapper è davvero ben fatta. L'unica distro (a parte la gentoo naturalmente) che se installo sul portatile non mi fa scazzare con i driver dello schermo! Naturalmente visto che le scelte di configurazioni iniziali sono minime si ha la sensazione di avere qualcosa di standard... ma basta un po di tweaking per personalizzarla.

Secondo me è l'ideale da installare a persone che vogliono provare linux o per chi non ha troppo tempo per impostare tutto a manina.

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Dalla versione 10 in poi il tocco Novell di fa sentire, con dispiacere.

 

Secondo me sei troppo acido.

 *Quote:*   

> In primis, sono riusciti ad abbruttire e peggiorare qualcosa che da solo valeva tutta la distro: YaST . 

 

YaST adesso é GPL. Lo é diventato grazie a Novell e non grazie alla passata gestione... quindi se i precedenti lo "imbruttivano" non potevi fare nulla, adesso puoi prendere "la versione che piú ti piace" e aggiornarla a tuo piacere.

 *Quote:*   

> In secondis, la scelta di passare da KDE a Gnome come desktop di default è una delle scelte più idiote e suicide che potessero fare.

 

A me sembra che per un azienda sia suicida avere un destop e una distro che si fanno concorrenza tra loro. Novell ha comprato Ximian e Suse, mi sembra naturale che cerchi di intergrare le cose, oppur di fermare lo sviluppo di una (perché disperdere le forze?). Peraltro, se ha comprato le due aziende in questione queste erano in vendita, ergo qualche problemino lo avevano. Novel ha deciso che la via migliore per fare soldi (notare che Novell non é un azienda di beneficienza e cerca, naturalmente, di massimizzare i guadagni minimizzando le spese) era questa. É ovviamente un suo diritto farlo!

Oltretutto, penso che quello che a te non piace puó piacere ad altri, esattamente come quello che piace a te non é detto che piaccia a tutti. Forse stavolta "gli altri" sono di piú rispetto a quelli che la vedono come te  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Finchè a gestire erano i tedeschi si vede che le cose andavan bene. Arriva il Novello padrone ... e giudicate voi i risultati. 

 

Come sopra. Se i tedeschi hanno venduto probabilmente hanno ricevuto piú soldi di quelli che loro sarebbero riusciti a guadagnare. Se Novell ha pagato queli soldi é perché ne vuole di piú in cambio.

Aggiungo, due mie opinioni:

Se scopro che la mia ex-ragazza é ingrassata non me la prendo con il suo attuale fidanzato che di professione fa il pasticciere. Probabilmente essendo "ex" qualche difetto, almeno ai miei occhi giá lo aveva. Anche avermi lasciato é un difetto, ovviamente  :Razz: 

Se "un'altra" distribuzione diventa piú brutta meglio, gli utenti scontenti si guarderanno intorno e, forse, qualcuno di loro proverá gentoo  :Mr. Green: 

mono. Lo ho messo su un paio di giorni fa per provare f-spot. Mi é sembrato che l'applicazione di per se non fosse poi cosí lenta o avida di risorse. Non mi ha entusiasmato (f-spot), sono un poco scettico sull'uso dei linguaggi pseudo-compilati (mono, java, ...) ma nel complesso mi aspettavo peggio come prestazioni...

----------

## ercoppa

io invece mi rivede el discorso di .:deadhead:. a parte la suse 9.3 (ma prima marchiata novell), suse mi ha sempre deluso con la nuova gestione. Sarà perchè uso più kde, sarà per tante piccole altre cose ma io use la vedo in discesa. Invece una distro che sta guadagnado sempre più terrene per me è Ubuntu, facile, ben documentata, adatta a molti usi. Ma ovviamente gentoo rimane gentoo unica nel suo genere.

----------

## thewally

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   In primis, sono riusciti ad abbruttire e peggiorare qualcosa che da solo valeva tutta la distro: YaST .  
> 
> YaST adesso é GPL. Lo é diventato grazie a Novell e non grazie alla passata gestione... quindi se i precedenti lo "imbruttivano" non potevi fare nulla, adesso puoi prendere "la versione che piú ti piace" e aggiornarla a tuo piacere.

 

Mi spiace ragazzi, ma anche io le ultime versioni di Yast non le ho proprio digerite. Si è trasformato in un pachiderma inutilizzabile (sta diventando realmente troppo avaro di risorse), tant'è che molti utenti sono passati a smart. Gestivo due installazioni di SUSE, ma dalla 10.0 le ho abbandonate entrambe per colpa sua.   :Confused: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   In secondis, la scelta di passare da KDE a Gnome come desktop di default è una delle scelte più idiote e suicide che potessero fare. 
> 
> A me sembra che per un azienda sia suicida avere un destop e una distro che si fanno concorrenza tra loro. Novell ha comprato Ximian e Suse, mi sembra naturale che cerchi di intergrare le cose, oppur di fermare lo sviluppo di una (perché disperdere le forze?). Peraltro, se ha comprato le due aziende in questione queste erano in vendita, ergo qualche problemino lo avevano. Novel ha deciso che la via migliore per fare soldi (notare che Novell non é un azienda di beneficienza e cerca, naturalmente, di massimizzare i guadagni minimizzando le spese) era questa. É ovviamente un suo diritto farlo!

 

La manovra di marketing ci stà tutta, va bene, la posso capire... ma, visto che da una vista SUSE è KDE, e grazie alla sua interfaccia (e al suddetto bistrattato Yast), si è fatta una distesa di affezzionati: quest'ultima uscita mi sembra un tradimento alla sua utenza.

In futuro punteranno tutto solamente sul riconoscimento hardware?   :Shocked: 

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Se "un'altra" distribuzione diventa piú brutta meglio, gli utenti scontenti si guarderanno intorno e, forse, qualcuno di loro proverá gentoo 

 

Arrgh... non mi piace molto questo discorso... non si deve sperare che le altre distro vadano a bagno, per aumentare l'utenza gentoo   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

Semmai, sperare che Gentoo si distingua per qualità che le altre distribuzioni non hanno (intendo talmente palesi che tutti se ne accorgano -  è ovvio che per me le ha già, altrimenti non la userei   :Rolling Eyes:  ), è che quindi l'utenza possa fare un salto in avanti (non accontentarsi perchè SUSE è diventata inusabile).

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> sono un poco scettico sull'uso dei linguaggi pseudo-compilati (mono, java, ...) ma nel complesso mi aspettavo peggio come prestazioni...

 

Condivido la tua scetticità... profondamente   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

----------

## flocchini

ubuntu spacca, per un newbie mi "duole" ammetterlo ma ora come ora e' cio' che consiglierei io. Non altrettanto documentata rispetto alla nostra G ma comunque ben supportata e soprattutto DANNATAMENTE semplice... La via che sicuramente puo' allargare il bacino d'utenza di linux secondo me, veramente un ottimo prodotto. Ovvio pero' che emerge da' dipendenza, io ormai ho gentoo ovunque e non mi sognerei di cambiarla con nessun'altra   :Wink: 

----------

## thewally

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> ubuntu spacca, per un newbie mi "duole" ammetterlo ma ora come ora e' cio' che consiglierei io. Non altrettanto documentata rispetto alla nostra G ma comunque ben supportata e soprattutto DANNATAMENTE semplice... La via che sicuramente puo' allargare il bacino d'utenza di linux secondo me, veramente un ottimo prodotto.

 

Questa settimana sono stato costretto a fare due installazioni di ubuntu (causa, nessuna connessione di rete).

Macchina A: Si è bloccato 2 volte l'installer. Alla terza ha installato un sistema senza interfaccia grafica (non solo mancava gdm, ma tutto il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop), inoltre si rifiutava di installarla.

Macchina B: Si è bloccato 3 volte l'installer. Alla quarta ha installato GRUB in una maniera oscena. Non sono riuscito a recuperarlo (ero sprovvisto di qualunque liveCD).

Sai com'è finita?

Quei poveri cristi dei possessori delle suddette macchine mi hanno fatto talmente pena, che ho sequestrato per un giorno i loro dischi per installarci sopra gentoo. E ora tutto funziona che è una meraviglia.

Altre disgrazie sono occorse anche con la sorella Xubuntu.

Quindi, permettimi di dissentire.

Spero che spunti qualcosa di migliore, anche se, per ora, sarò costretto a consigliarla, anche io, ai meno esperti   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

 *flocchini wrote:*   

> Ovvio pero' che emerge da' dipendenza, io ormai ho gentoo ovunque e non mi sognerei di cambiarla con nessun'altra  

 

In questo istante sto litigando con un Netfinity 3000, cercando di spingerla dentro a forza... sono costretto ad utilizzare una macchina di supporto, per la compilazione... ma non abbandonerei mai Gentoo (devo trovare una soluzione per upgradare senza down...   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  )

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> YaST adesso é GPL. Lo é diventato grazie a Novell e non grazie alla passata gestione... quindi se i precedenti lo "imbruttivano" non potevi fare nulla, adesso puoi prendere "la versione che piú ti piace" e aggiornarla a tuo piacere.

 Eh no, yast era gpl da prima che arrivasse novell.

Da un punto di vista aziendale la tua analisi non fa una grinza. E' ovvio che avendo comprato una buona fetta di coloro che hanno creato e sviluppano gnome non potevano dar loro da fare la conta dei petali delle rose... 

Il mio dispiacere era nel constatare che quello che prima era un loro cavallo di battaglia [un bel desktop kde con kcontrol integrato con yast] ora si è tramutato in uno gnomo. E ti assicuro che, nella comunità SuSE, non sono molti ad aver gradito questa disaffezione a kde, specie dopo le ultime releases dove kde e gnome eran curati con pari attenzione.

Al di là dei soldi far soldi etc etc e del fatto che Novel si sia pappata suse perchè gliel'ha chiesto IBM io condivido l'opinione di chi si è sentito tradito da questo inatteso cambio.

Chissà come verran le nuove opensuse...

Parlando di mono. Di per sè non è affossante, ma se lo usi per far scematine come "applet desktop" tu capisci che cmq la VM si fa sentire... Senza contare che poi lo gnomo di suo ama le risorse del tuo PC. Meno male per gli amanti delle gtk che esiste XFCE, lo gnomo come dovrebbe essere  :Very Happy: 

Per quando riguarda l'utenza ex suse... Ti dirò non son proprio sicuro che siano il target ideale per gentoo. Sia chiaro, io son felice se da sta storia ne guadagnamo. C'è però da ricordare che il target suse era leggermente + utente e meno smanettone .

Per quanto riguarda le distro alternative... Visto che ubuntu vien bocciata [manco a me sta molto simpatica, per molti motivi] quasi quasi riproverei mandriva anche se, per quanto "fruttuosa" la fusione sia stata con connectiva  temo si scioglieranno. Voi conoscete alternative?

----------

## randomaze

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   YaST adesso é GPL. Lo é diventato grazie a Novell e non grazie alla passata gestione... quindi se i precedenti lo "imbruttivano" non potevi fare nulla, adesso puoi prendere "la versione che piú ti piace" e aggiornarla a tuo piacere. Eh no, yast era gpl da prima che arrivasse novell.

 

dici?

 *Quote:*   

> Al di là dei soldi far soldi etc etc e del fatto che Novel si sia pappata suse perchè gliel'ha chiesto IBM io condivido l'opinione di chi si è sentito tradito da questo inatteso cambio.

 

Dubito che Novell abbia deciso di trasformare se stessa e il suo core business "perché gliel'ha chiesto IBM", a meno che IBM non abbia il 51% delle azioni. IBM forse ha messo la pulce nell'orecchio, per il resto le scelte (e la maggior parte dei soldi ) dono di Novell.

In quanto hai traditi, resto dell'opinione di prima: forse, e sottolineo forse, dovevano pensarci prima. Se il vecchio management ha venduto qualche problema in casa SuSe c'era. Presumibilmente, fare e vendere la distro non era abbastanza remunerativo cosí come vendere tutto, forse gli affezionati non sono cosí tanti oppure non sono cosí affezionati da voler pagare...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> dici?

 A sto punto non ne son molto sicuro  :Very Happy:  caspita già 2 anni son passati dall'acquisizione...

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Dubito che Novell abbia deciso di trasformare se stessa e il suo core business "perché gliel'ha chiesto IBM", a meno che IBM non abbia il 51% delle azioni. IBM forse ha messo la pulce nell'orecchio, per il resto le scelte (e la maggior parte dei soldi ) dono di Novell.
> 
> In quanto hai traditi, resto dell'opinione di prima: forse, e sottolineo forse, dovevano pensarci prima. Se il vecchio management ha venduto qualche problema in casa SuSe c'era. Presumibilmente, fare e vendere la distro non era abbastanza remunerativo cosí come vendere tutto, forse gli affezionati non sono cosí tanti oppure non sono cosí affezionati da voler pagare...

 

Qua si finisce nelle speculazioni, ma credo che il motivo per cui si siano comprati suse è che ne andava della loro stessa esistenza. Novell aveva netware, che è morto. E poi aveva alcune interessanti tecnologie per le reti. I quali però, senta un OS alle spalle, eran bruscolini. Il vantaggio di novell è che aveva un sacco di liquidi. Per cui acquisire era cosa facile.

Il motivo della scelta di suse credo sia stato perchè era molto famosa in europa , a differenza di Novell che è però un marchio negli usa. Inoltre aveva ottime tecnologie proprie [prodotti pronti all'uso tipo firewall mail server installa e vai]. Infine c'è la partnership con un vendor hardware , IBM , che già era in contatto con anche novell e per finire il fatto che suse avesse un proprio programma di certificazione sia per i professionisti che per l'hw.

Io credo che il motivo per cui i capi di SuSE abbiano venduto sia stato sì economico, ma nn perchè la distro non vendeva, bensì perchè novell gli ha offerto un badalucco di soldi: doveva comprarsela a tutti i costi.

Dal punto di vista commerciale è indubbio che anche SuSE ne abbia guadagnato: per far guerra a RH c'era bisogno di prodotti nuovi specifici per l'ambito aziendale e Novell queste conoscienze le aveva.

----------

## Gaap

Anzi, come posso testimoniare io e come ho visto anche molti altri, il pacchetto da suse (mi riferisco pero alla 9.3) venduto in tutti i negozi di informatica era una bella "chicca" con due stupendi manuali cartacei e non c'ho pensato due volte prima di comprarlo.

Quelli sì che erano bei tempi! e soprtattutto YaST spaccava di brutto...

----------

## Raffo

@.:deadhead:. : io posso solo dire che il giudizio su ubuntu sarà negativo da parte di qualche utente, ma anche positivo per la stragrande maggioranza. Lo dico perchè conosco tanti utenti ubuntu soddisfatti (e anche in questo topic) e io sono uno dei tanti... è sorprendende questa distro, davvero....

----------

## Sparker

Recentemente ho installato su una partizione del mio portatile Gentoo-Based la openSuSE 10.1 dopo anni che non ne installavo una.

Sono rimasto pesantemente deluso.

Prestazioni veramente pietose sia rispetto a Gentoo che rispetto a Ubuntu. (e il portatile è un Turion64 con meno di un anno di vita...)

La delusione è stata notevole perchè ho sempre considerato SuSE la migliore distribuzione desktop per utenti normali, ma come è ora non

può competere con windows.

YaST. Mah, è un peccato. Speravo in YAST come soluzione al problema di "linux è difficile da configurare", ma come già detto è veramente pachidermico. Non credo sia un caso che nessun'altra distribuzione "famosa" ha iniziato ad utilizzarlo.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Vabbene, tutti a parlarne bene di sta buntu, un disco virtuale su qemu glielo posso anche concedere per provarla no  :Very Happy:  ?

A parte lei, visto che SuSE sembra avviata verso un triste declino, quale sarà la prossima distro in voga/distro che gli utenti possono usare?

Tempo addietro era fedora la salvatrice dei desktop, ora è buntu. Se non esistesse quest'ultima cosa installereste (gentoo , ma non vale  :Very Happy:  ) ?

----------

## starise

[quote="thewally"] *flocchini wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Macchina A: Si è bloccato 2 volte l'installer. Alla terza ha installato un sistema senza interfaccia grafica (non solo mancava gdm, ma tutto il pacchetto ubuntu-desktop), inoltre si rifiutava di installarla.
> 
> Macchina B: Si è bloccato 3 volte l'installer. Alla quarta ha installato GRUB in una maniera oscena. Non sono riuscito a recuperarlo (ero sprovvisto di qualunque liveCD).
> ...

 Scusa, vorrei farti una domanda! Hai utilizzato la versione LiveCD (quella che carica il desk epoi clicchi su INSTALL) ??

Te lo chiedo perchè l'installer da liveCD è ancora molto buggato e ha dato molti problemi anche a me.... ad esempio non mi dava la tabella delle partizioni corretta e si freezava nell'installazione.

Ti conviene scaricare sempre la versione ALTERNATE, cioè con installer normale (debian-like per intenderci), che è anche molto più personalizzabile, scegli tu cosa fare e puoi anche personalizzare se vuoi le impostazioni di grub. Con me la "alternate" non ha dato alcun problema.   :Wink: 

----------

## nightshadow

 *Gaap wrote:*   

>  (parlando di ubuntu, ndr)
> 
> forse necessita ancora di tutti quei tool targati Yast che sono di una semplicità di utilizzo estrema.. 

 

Personalmente ho cominciato su linux con una ormai obsoleta suse.. mi pare la 5.1 o la 5.0..

successivamente migrato a debian e ora a gentoo...

Quindi sistemi di pacchettizzazione ne ho visti un po!

E devo dirti che Yast ha una valanga di problemi nella gestione dei repository online.. capita spesso che mentre stai installando qualcosa via rete cambi un file nel repository, e quindi devi ricominciare tutto daccapo.

apt-get invece (e tutti i vari frontend GUI) resta insuperabile.

Comunque sia, io penso che filosofeggiare su quale distro sia migliore equivale a discutere del sesso degli angeli.

Il bello di linux e' proprio nella possibilita' di poter SCEGLIERE.

Debian e' una ottima distribuzione che ha vantaggi e svantaggi. gli svantaggi consistopno nel non avere sempre l'ultima versione dei vari pacchetti (almeno non in stable) ma questo costituisce anche il piu grande vantaggio: utilizzare pacchetti di SW ben testato e quindi con virtualmente un minor numero di bug presenti.

questo la rende ottima per i server, online 24 ore su 24 e quindi piu esposti a rischi.

Diverso e' un desktop. e a questo punto occorre distinguere tra due tipologie di utenti:

Quelli che vogliono una distro su cui imparare i fondamenti e che in futuro vorrebbero smanettarci un po

Quelli che non gliene frega niente, metto il CD installo linux e vado.

Ai primi suggerisco sicuramente ubuntu, mentre per i secondi e' ottima la Suse (non per questo ubuntu non andrebbe bene.. co mancherebbe..)

pero' ho provato l'ultima ubuntu sul mio notebook.. e non mi ha configurato correttamente la sk video (una ATI X700 pci-e) mente suse l'ha riconosciuta perfettamente.

----------

## gioi

IMHO il 99% dei problemi di una qualsiasi distro non sono i supporti a questa o quella tecnologia, a questo o quel software, a questo o quello standard, ma l'approccio che hanno gli utenti verso di essa.

La stragrande maggioranza del software costituente un sistema è comune a tutte le distro: ci vuole un kernel, una serie di librerie di sistema, degli strumenti di amministrazione, un'interfaccia (grafica o testuale) e delle applicazioni. Quello che differisce è il sistema di "armonizzazione", ovvero i tool di installazione e configurazione, ma anche e soprattutto quel sottosistema di driver, software, ed emulatori, indispensabili per far funzionare sia l'hardware che gli applicativi.

In Internet si trova una marea di wiki, howto e tip & tricks, oltre che driver, ma ognuno con una soluzione diversa per una specifica distro. Ed anche i vecchi howto generali (quelli di plutolinux per intenderci), spesso vanno integrati con i forum.

Tutto questo può andar bene per chi ha tempo a disposizione o cmq per un professionista che si occupa appunto di qualcosa in questo campo, ma per chi ha bisogno di un sistema funzionante, con una certa dotazione software (e non mi riferisco ad openoffice e gimp), nel più breve tempo possibile, è inaccettabile.

Il fatto è che i gentooisti vogliono i sorgenti, le distro rpm-based i binari pronti all'uso, quelle deb-based invece si preoccupano della "modularità" e delle dipendenze, demandando la configurazione all'utente... insomma in questo panorama è pressochè impossibile creare dei tool o anche solo delle procedure standard per l'installazione e configurazione del sistema. 

Io sono oramai quasi 10 anni che uso linux (sono partito dalla RH 5.2 con X11R6 con twm) ma ancor oggi se devo passare dalla mia fida gentoo anche solo su una fedora o una debian, spesso ho qualche difficoltà perchè non mi ritrovo con i path, i file di configurazione ecc ecc, se poi devo mettere mano su SUSE o MANDRIVA dove praticamente l'uso della command line è ridotto all'osso, non mi ci trovo più. 

Chi è abituato alla linea di comando come me perde un sacco di tempo anche solo a navigare nel menu di configurazione di gnome o kde per cercare una minuscola casella di spunta che nonmiricordomaidovediavolol'hannopiazzata!

Un passo avanti sarebbe già la creazione di una serie di layer standard per l'installazione. Invece, come qualcuno faceva notare anche solo per X, ci sono distro come Debian e Slack che fino a poco tempo fa usavano x11 invece che xorg, mentre altre come gentoo che usano già (in ~) xorg 7.1, ed altre come SUSE che ti installano i driver closed source di default. Utilizzando come auspico io dei profili comuni (tipo per X: uno stabile con driver open, uno stabile con driver closed, ed uno unstable con driver a scelta) creerebbe anche nei meno esperti la consapevolezza di che tipo di sistema si sta installando.

Sicchè gogleggiando alla ricerca di un wiki per configurare xorg, quantomeno sarebbero in grado di scartare tutti quegli interventi che ti spiegano come abilitare la rotellina del mouse su X11R6 3.3.x con interfaccia grafica vga).

----------

## thewally

 *gioi wrote:*   

> Io sono oramai quasi 10 anni che uso linux (sono partito dalla RH 5.2 con X11R6 con twm) ma ancor oggi se devo passare dalla mia fida gentoo anche solo su una fedora o una debian, spesso ho qualche difficoltà perchè non mi ritrovo con i path, i file di configurazione ecc ecc, se poi devo mettere mano su SUSE o MANDRIVA dove praticamente l'uso della command line è ridotto all'osso, non mi ci trovo più. 

 

La soluzione di tutto questo è seguire gli standard: Linux Standard Base.

Se tutte le distribuizioni seguissero questi standard, non sarebbe granchè difficile creare tool di configurazione unificati.   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Chi è abituato alla linea di comando come me perde un sacco di tempo anche solo a navigare nel menu di configurazione di gnome o kde per cercare una minuscola casella di spunta che nonmiricordomaidovediavolol'hannopiazzata!

 

Uno dei motivi per cui utilizzo Gentoo (e prima Slackware).   :Wink: 

----------

## xdarma

Visto l'eco suscitata dall'accordo Novell-Micro$oft credo sia giusto rispolverare questo thread.

Posso solo commentare che, personalmente, prevedo una fine prematura per open-suse (chi contribuirà ad una soluzione closed-commercial-M$?), una figuraccia per Novell (è riuscita a rendermi simpatica RedHat), un rallentamento per XGL, Mono e Gnome (...i soliti sospetti: flirtate con il nemico  :-).

Nel frattempo "rado al suolo" le OpenSuSE che avevo in ufficio, conoscete mica una distro community-driven da consigliarmi?  ;-)

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> conoscete mica una distro community-driven da consigliarmi? 

 

gentoo   :Wink: 

a parte ciò... potresti provare CentOs, una versione basata sui pacchetti open di redhat ma senza i vari marchi e tool proprietari.

----------

## cloc3

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Visto l'eco suscitata dall'accordo Novell-Micro$oft

 

È una notizia interessante.

In fondo, sono già moltissime le multinazionali che hanno deciso di investire in open source.

Evidentemente, anche in Microsoft si fa avanti la necessità di differenziare le esposizioni.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Sinceramente non capisco questo allarmismo nei confronti dell'accordo novell-microsoft... sopratutto dopo che microsoft in questi ultimi mesi si e' mostrata molto piu' aperta verso il mondo open source....

----------

## thewally

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Sinceramente non capisco questo allarmismo nei confronti dell'accordo novell-microsoft... sopratutto dopo che microsoft in questi ultimi mesi si e' mostrata molto piu' aperta verso il mondo open source....

 

Se è così come dici tu, non l'ha fatto sicuramente per motivi filosofici, o perchè ha capito che il modello OpenSource funziona; più probabilmente si è sentita mancare il suolo da sotto i piedi  :Wink: 

Più il tempo passa, soprattutto negli ultimi 5 anni, più Microsoft vedede il suo dominio assottigliarsi, ad opera del mondo del software libero e, ultimamente, della Apple, speriamo, rinata rivale.

----------

## randomaze

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Posso solo commentare che, personalmente, prevedo una fine prematura per open-suse (chi contribuirà ad una soluzione closed-commercial-M$?), una figuraccia per Novell (è riuscita a rendermi simpatica RedHat), un rallentamento per XGL, Mono e Gnome (...i soliti sospetti: flirtate con il nemico  .
> 
> Nel frattempo "rado al suolo" le OpenSuSE che avevo in ufficio, conoscete mica una distro community-driven da consigliarmi?  

 

IMHO sei frettoloso.

Intendiamoci, se stavi cercando una motivazione per radere al suolo le suddette macchine fai bene, se cerchi di prevenire un eventuale affondamento di OpenSuse studiando soluzioni alternative da adesso fa bene.

Ma pianificare uno switch delle macchine a fronte di notizie che, per adesso, sono vaghe e fumose forse è eccessivo.

OpenSuse non è Suse ma una variante priva di software licenziato, per quello che si sa dell'accordo credo che OpenSuse (se esisterà ancora) resterà completamente libera, questo non accadrà per la sorella maggiore e per i programmi che verranno sviluppati e/o evoluti a fronte di questo accordo.

Tuttavia, già adesso ci sono distribuzioni che fanno a meno di determinati brevetti (ad esempio quello per gli mp3), non vedo perché questo non accadrà anche in futuro. Oltretutto già più voci si sono levate a ricordare che un software GPL non può pagare royalities quindi, per mettere su i meccanismo dell'accordo, Novell dovrà sviluppare (e non forkare da software di terzi) software ad'hoc non-GPL... il che risolve i problemi di "imbastardimento" del codice.

Certo, credo che i possibili contributi da Novell al fronte GPL in futuro saranno vagliati dalla comunità con estrema attenzione... sopratutto per quei progetti (samba, wine, ..) che interagiscono con materiale Microsoft.

Peraltro questo mi sembra sia un periodo di grandi manovre... vero che Microsoft in passato ha dimostrato di non essere l'azienda più affidabile e quindi i dubbi sono obbligatori, ma....

Nessuno ha dubbi su Oracle (che, pare, scaricherà RH per farsi una propria distribuzione)?

Nessuno ha dubbi su Google (che, pare, spinge Ubuntu)?

Nessuno ha dubbi su RedHat (che qualcosa dovrà fare per parare l'attacco di Novell e Oracle)? 

Nessuno ha dubbi su IBM (che qualcosa dovrà fare per parare l'attacco di Novell e Oracle)? 

Nessuno ha dubbi su Sun (sembra che presto Java sarà GPL... quasi una risposta a .NET e mono)? 

Nessuno ha dubbi su Adobe (che ha appena sparigliato le carte donando il codice della sua VM a Mozilla)?

----------

## pingoo

 *thewally wrote:*   

> 
> 
> La soluzione di tutto questo è seguire gli standard: Linux Standard Base.
> 
> Se tutte le distribuizioni seguissero questi standard, non sarebbe granchè difficile creare tool di configurazione unificati.  
> ...

 Ma ho capito male o la nostra amata non segue tali standard? E in futuro, non ha intenzione di farlo?

Ciao

----------

## xdarma

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Peraltro questo mi sembra sia un periodo di grandi manovre... vero che Microsoft in passato ha dimostrato di non essere l'azienda più affidabile e quindi i dubbi sono obbligatori, ma....

 

A diradare i dubbi credo ci pensi Ballmer con: Microsoft CEO says Linux "uses our intellectual property"

Diciamo che a pensar male di M$ ci si azzecca sempre :-D

----------

